# Ura Zelda Restoration Project!! (ARUZ 2016)



## Alex S (Aug 9, 2016)

Okay So this is my first attempt at an n64 project  But here it is!! 
*Welcome to Another Restoration Project For URA Zelda!*
(*Project ARUZ* *2016* for short ^-^)

*This Project Aims To Restore the content we Saw in The Beta Screenshots Of Ocarina Of Time, And Ura Zelda as a Playable Game For Everyone To Enjoy ^-^*

*Current Development Team Members (And What they do) :*

*Alex S                                                            (*Creator of Project ARUZ 2016*)*
*Ty Anderson *(Creator Of Links Awakening 64,SMS Painted edition) 
*Zel *(Project Assistance)
*CCLSpeedRunner                    * (Ura Info Provider)

*If you would like to join the team, just ask! Any help is welcome,just let us know what you can do and we will add you to the dev team list!!*

*CURRENT PROGRESS :*

*New Title Screen And Beta Textures *

*




*

*



*

*Zola Lake Restored (WIP Playable Demo!)*






*And Much More Coming Very Soon ^-^*

*Link to Project Development Discord Server : 
 Click here to enter the Server!  *

DOWNLOADS: 

ZethN64 Legacy Project Remains ModDB page : *ModDB Page

Zola Lake Demo 1.1 : 
Download Demo Here ^-^

Project Official Facebook Page: Facebook Page*


*TRAILERS,VIDEOS,STREAMS,ETC. :  

Coming soon...*


----------



## Alex S (Aug 9, 2016)

itsRyan said:


> Wow! I thought people that were trying to restore it gave up a long time ago...
> So far it looks amazing!



Well I decided since nobody else would do it out of fear of being DCMA'D to death by Nintendo, I thought that I should finish it it! ZethN64 Was So Close to finishing it, So Myself and Anyone Who wants to help will finish it so everyone can play it :3

here is the Ura Zelda Shield model for anyone who wants it 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

As i said previously, im looking for people to help me in this project  so if anyone would like to help, send me a pm or post a reply here!


----------



## cvskid (Aug 9, 2016)

Alex S said:


> Okay So this is my first attempt at an n64 project  But here it is!!
> Welcome to Another Restoration Project For URA Zelda!
> (Project ARUZ 2016 for short ^-^)
> as this will complete what remains of ZethN64's Project, All credit for the original work done goes to him!!
> ...


What are the chances of this working on real hardware using a everdrive 64?


----------



## Alex S (Aug 9, 2016)

cvskid said:


> What are the chances of this working on real hardware using a everdrive 64?



Yup. 100% it will be a ppf patch on initial release (because we all know what happens when you post warez/links to warez. X.X) and after patching the rom,it should still be able to run on the real console! And unlike every other Ura Restoration team,we will release patches AS we create new sections to ensure it never gets taken down before fun can be had first by the people :3


----------



## Alex S (Aug 9, 2016)

As of Right now im looking for people to help me that have experience with OoT Hacking,gameshark rom patching,gathering more beta information,or music/model importing! if you can help with any of these let me know!!!


----------



## LinkFan16 (Aug 9, 2016)

Reviving such an ambitious project from the dead is easier said then done. But if you're up to that challenge, good luck. I completely lack the talent to contribute anything to this. Still I will watch any progress this project gets, because it made me really sad back in the day to see the URA restoration project fall apart. The artwork on the project page looked amazing and the newly composed tunes for the game were great, too. I don't know how much of these things is left by now. The screenshots in the first post are a promising start however


----------



## Alex S (Aug 9, 2016)

LinkFan16 said:


> Reviving such an ambitious project from the dead is easier said then done. But if you're up to that challenge, good luck. I completely lack the talent to contribute anything to this. Still I will watch any progress this project gets, because it made me really sad back in the day to see the URA restoration project fall apart. The artwork on the project page looked amazing and the newly composed tunes for the game were great, too. I don't know how much of these things is left by now. The screenshots in the first post are a promising start however



I literally have all the project files from that project except for a prepatched rom. I have a lot of ppf patches though.


----------



## Alex S (Aug 9, 2016)

Alright so this is a sample of the Nice New UI Textures that will be intergrated into the ROM  (yes im even working on this on my phone too :3)











Let me know what you guys think,im currently stringing together more and more textures from trailers and information i currently have to make it as accurate as possible ^-^


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Aug 9, 2016)

So a) is this an original project, or an extension of a dead one? (never mind, I didn't properly read the OP), b) is this just kind of loosely based on screenshots and leaked story from the original OoT beta, and c) what kind of resources still need to be finished?


----------



## Lightyose (Aug 9, 2016)

Why not OoT3d (jk)...


----------



## Alex S (Aug 9, 2016)

Full beta temple of time Restoration ^-^




And here are some more screenshots of current progress :3 (Sorry for butchering the forest medallion.im trying to fix it X-x)













And a lot more of the game is being textured by me Right Now using picture editing apps for android. (It would be helpful if i had someone to help me import the textures into the rom ^-^)



TotalInsanity4 said:


> So a) is this an original project, or an extension of a dead one? (never mind, I didn't properly read the OP), b) is this just kind of loosely based on screenshots and leaked story from the original OoT beta, and c) what kind of resources still need to be finished?


As of Right Now a few areas need to be finished,and we need to edit the ui itself to have things for ura zelda,and atm im importing maps from the legacy project 

Okay last Screenshot for Today ^-^




And ill be starting to import most of the patches properly so it doesnt crash on boot


----------



## fihn14 (Aug 10, 2016)

LinkFan16 said:


> Reviving such an ambitious project from the dead is easier said then done. But if you're up to that challenge, good luck. I completely lack the talent to contribute anything to this. Still I will watch any progress this project gets, because it made me really sad back in the day to see the URA restoration project fall apart. The artwork on the project page looked amazing and the newly composed tunes for the game were great, too. I don't know how much of these things is left by now. The screenshots in the first post are a promising start however


it really isnt that difficult if you have a team that knows what they're doing. im sure we will get this project finished


----------



## Fishaman P (Aug 10, 2016)

The colors in the OP are unreadable and blinding. Also huge 56k warning.

About the project itself... I'll wait to see how this plays out. Not sure if the 'Temp is the best place to gather experienced N64 hackers.


----------



## Alex S (Aug 10, 2016)

Fishaman P said:


> The colors in the OP are unreadable and blinding. Also huge 56k warning.
> 
> About the project itself... I'll wait to see how this plays out. Not sure if the 'Temp is the best place to gather experienced N64 hackers.



Not on the Temp dark theme. I regularly use it. ALSO GUYS TODAY IS OFFICIALLY DAY 1 OF Project Work


----------



## Sliter (Aug 10, 2016)

I don't liked much the texture but the project looks a nice hack xD
I'm just confused about one thing ... Why to call it Ura when making a hack based with beta elements/cancelled stuff? Isn't "ura zelda" Just the "master quest" ? I mean .. Ura means "reverse side" or " mirrored" in japanese xD  also is how is called " master quest" in Jp :v
This wa splanne dto be an "Dlc" for oot on n64 time but cancelled and become the GC bonus "master quest" we know, right?




Alex S said:


>



Btw these textures are base on ALTTP hylain or it's just me? XD
reminded me of this




(lookedbetter on the pyramid's texture )
but I think the original would fit better? xD




(If it's actually the intention..... just a idea anyway)


----------



## Alex S (Aug 10, 2016)

Sliter said:


> I don't liked much the texture but the project looks a nice hack xD
> I'm just confused about one thing ... Why to call it Ura when making a hack based with beta elements/cancelled stuff? Isn't "ura zelda" Just the "master quest" ? I mean .. Ura means "reverse side" or " mirrored" in japanese xD  also is how is called " master quest" in Jp :v
> This wa splanne dto be an "Dlc" for oot on n64 time but cancelled and become the GC bonus "master quest" we know, right?
> 
> ...



Well ura zelda has a lot of alttp elements in it (literally the pyramid of power from alttp) so yeah its text based off of alttp


----------



## Alex S (Aug 10, 2016)

Good News Guys ^-^ we have the ZethN64 Legacy Project Rom! there will be a Stream today,or possibly just a Release Video, and in the Video description will have a link to the Legacy Project. and then after the Stream Project ARUZ will Officially Start Development 

Also if you want it early there are links to the legacy project in the Rare file downloads channel,and the ura zelda restoration channel on my discord server, if your having trouble finding my server, here is a link to it! https://discord.gg/sSHaawu


----------



## Alex S (Aug 10, 2016)

We Now have a ModDB page for the Legacy Mod!! http://www.moddb.com/mods/zethn64-ura-zelda-restoration-remains/downloads/ura-zelda-project-remains

And soon enough Project ARUZ Will have demo 1 available!


----------



## Alex S (Aug 11, 2016)

just imported hyrule castle town from ura zelda (adding npcs and entrance points soon) 






what do you guys think? ^-^


----------



## Sliter (Aug 11, 2016)

the visual and how stuff are placed don't pleased me ... look's dead like an abadoned city? 
I don't get  really a idea of a town there... maybe a hideout or idk
I liked the square buton icons XD


----------



## Alex S (Aug 11, 2016)

Sliter said:


> the visual and how stuff are placed don't pleased me ... look's dead like an forgotten city? lol
> I liked the square buton icons XD



as i said previously im inserting things right now,i have to put stuff there to make it pretty XD


----------



## Sliter (Aug 11, 2016)

ohh allright so let's see it completed XD
(I just edited the post btw)


----------



## Philip3ds (Aug 11, 2016)

This looks nice. It reminds me of Majora's Mask.


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Aug 12, 2016)

Oh! Are you going to use all of the music they made for it, as well? I have some of the music, in MP3 format, if you need them.


----------



## Alex S (Aug 12, 2016)

Sora de Eclaune said:


> Oh! Are you going to use all of the music they made for it, as well? I have some of the music, in MP3 format, if you need them.



Yup! Full Music Replacement.and if you have any ura soundtracks we don't have yet,be sure to post them in the ura zelda development group on my discord server,and ill pin them up and use them in the project! Ill be sure to credit you :3 im currently using sketchup pro,sharpocarina,and hylian toolbox for level importing and actor placement (still havent quite figured out actors... plz help XD) and for sound replacement im using instED and some other related tools :3
Also if someone knows a way to intergrate the textures from the pack i made into the rom itself,it would extremely helpful!
Also i will be bringing areas never seen before in other projects back,im bringing back areas like Zora lake,actually restoring the triforce room and giving it a cutscene,giving npcs new dialogue and changing the ui,also im even going to make a new trading quest as filer for 1.0 Alpha build
(which will be released at the same time as the trailers so nintakedown cant stop it :3) *REMEMBER GUYS YOU CAN JOIN THE PROJECT TEAM AT ANYTIME IF YOU WISH TO HELP*.  So feel free to ask me or anyone on the team and we will add you to the roster!!


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Aug 12, 2016)

Alex S said:


> if you have any ura soundtracks we don't have yet,be sure to post them in the ura zelda development group on my discord server,and ill pin them up and use them in the project! Ill be sure to credit you :3


Let me see... I've got...

Deepwood Shrine
Lakebed Grotto
Temple of Time
Temple of Light
Village of Outcasts
Dusk Dunes
Palace of Thunder
Palace of Ice
Palace of Earth
Palace of Wind
Palace of Souls
I wish I could give you a link to download the entire sountrack from where I got it, but I honestly don't know if this site is against the rules or not.


----------



## Alex S (Aug 12, 2016)

Sora de Eclaune said:


> Let me see... I've got...
> 
> Deepwood Shrine
> Lakebed Grotto
> ...



You know what? Ill take em all :3


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Aug 12, 2016)

Alex S said:


> You know what? Ill take em all :3


Let me ask a mod if this site is against the rules to post, because I found the source I got them from.


----------



## Sliter (Aug 12, 2016)

I want it omg XD


----------



## Alex S (Aug 12, 2016)

Sora de Eclaune said:


> Let me ask a mod if this site is against the rules to post, because I found the source I got them from.


Like i said just throw it up on my discord server ^-^ then you wont have to bother moderators. Thanks to @Minox and @raulpica , i know how important Moderators jobs Are.


----------



## CeeDee (Aug 12, 2016)

Alex S said:


> out of fear of being DCMA'D to death by Nintendo


Nintendo never touches ROM hacks, though.


----------



## Alex S (Aug 12, 2016)

CeeDee said:


> Nintendo never touches ROM hacks, though.



Oh your Funny.Project M was taken down,the Metal Gear Remake was taken down,the legend of zelda 3D remake was taken down,Even an entire youtubers career was destroyed by DCMA. His name is PangeaPanda and all he did was play Super Mario World Rom Hacks.i could go on for awhile with this but i would rather get back to Finishing the collision for the level im restoring.


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Aug 12, 2016)

Project M was taken down because it was becoming so prevalent that all the tournaments were using that instead of the latest greatest Smash Bros. game.
Metal Gear is owned by Konami, so it was Konami that most likely did the takedown, not Nintendo.
The Zelda 3D remake was supposedly taken down because it conflicted with the titles of OoT 3D and Majora's Mask 3D, which made it sound official.
The DMCA on that Youtuber could have been by a fake, and not by Nintendo. It's happened before. A lot of people don't get their accounts back even after it's proven that the copyright claim came from a false party. For example, I know someone whose videos were hit by a company that made copyright claims on videos such as Super Meat Boy, Twilight Princess, Final Fantasy X, Fallout 3, and more. So we can't just assume Nintendo was the actual perpetrator on this one.
Not trying to argue, just trying to throw down some facts.


----------



## CeeDee (Aug 12, 2016)

Sora de Eclaune said:


> Project M was taken down because it was becoming so prevalent that all the tournaments were using that instead of the latest greatest Smash Bros. game.
> Metal Gear is owned by Konami, so it was Konami that most likely did the takedown, not Nintendo.
> The Zelda 3D remake was supposedly taken down because it conflicted with the titles of OoT 3D and Majora's Mask 3D, which made it sound official.
> The DMCA on that Youtuber could have been by a fake, and not by Nintendo. It's happened before. A lot of people don't get their accounts back even after it's proven that the copyright claim came from a false party. For example, I know someone whose videos were hit by a company that made copyright claims on videos such as Super Meat Boy, Twilight Princess, Final Fantasy X, Fallout 3, and more. So we can't just assume Nintendo was the actual perpetrator on this one.
> Not trying to argue, just trying to throw down some facts.


Also worth noting that PM wasn't taken down by Nintendo (instead it was taken down in fear of DMCA) and that Zelda 3D wasn't a ROM hack (and Metal Gear probably wasn't either, though I don't know)


----------



## RemixDeluxe (Aug 12, 2016)

How faithful will this creation be to all the videos and screen shots of the game we've seen pre release of Ocarina of Time.

Will this contain...

- Unicorn Fountain
- Sword beam
- Octorocks
- Light temple and Ice Temple
- white and blue great fairies
- explorable castle market


That's off the top of my head, wanted to see something as close to that prerelease as possible. If not I'm happy to see anything at all being made, LoZ: Ocarina of Time is my most favorite game ever.


----------



## Alex S (Aug 12, 2016)

RemixDeluxe said:


> How faithful will this creation be to all the videos and screen shots of the game we've seen pre release of Ocarina of Time.
> 
> Will this contain...
> 
> ...




Like i said to multiple people,this will be the most accurate project ever,even spanning multipile versions of the hack representing different stages in the games development. The first version will not have the beta great fairy in it because it was not in the early versions of ura zelda. It will appear in later builds i make of the hack though to represent newer versions of ura as it changed multiple times while being developed until it became oot.


----------



## Alex S (Aug 13, 2016)

im having some issues importing levels guys. im working on the main hub and worlds and the earth temple atm,but the earth temple just refuses to import for some reason. if anyone could help this would be much appreciated.


----------



## fihn14 (Aug 13, 2016)

thnx for the ura zelda soundtrack it sounds really good


----------



## Roythekids5 (Aug 19, 2016)

Hero of Light when? 
I want to see his model


----------



## Alex S (Aug 20, 2016)

Roythekids5 said:


> Hero of Light when?
> I want to see his model



When we get people willing to help with the project.


----------



## SAIYAN48 (Aug 20, 2016)

This looks amazing! Are you going to make it as close as you can to Nintendo's ideas? (I know they were limited) I might be able to help. I know a bit of C++, my way around photoshop, I can translate and even be a tester if you want.


----------



## fihn14 (Aug 21, 2016)

Roythekids5 said:


> Hero of Light when?
> I want to see his model


hero of light model is links adult model let me see if i can find it


----------



## Alex S (Aug 26, 2016)

Okay so a few days ago i got my hands on more than enough tools to work my magic on the game and ive actually inserted all the ura hud textures into the rom itself and ive imported a few new levels.also im now able to edit text and spawns. Still getting the hang of actor hacking. I will have some screenshots and pictures soon.


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Aug 26, 2016)

I've been wondering...what will the Blue Fairy be like? I mean, considering that the model is gigantic when you hack it back into the game. Is it going to be resized, or will it have its own giant area to be in?


----------



## Alex S (Aug 27, 2016)

Sora de Eclaune said:


> I've been wondering...what will the Blue Fairy be like? I mean, considering that the model is gigantic when you hack it back into the game. Is it going to be resized, or will it have its own giant area to be in?



i can shirnk its size and shape however i like. it wont be difficult


----------



## Alex S (Aug 31, 2016)

alright guys heres what i have to show you today! i have definite proof that master quest is what ura zelda became. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





also here are some screenshots of my current progress ^-^





















as you all can see,im finally working my way around oots inner workings of the rom itself,from editing text,to importing maps,to inserting custom textures into the rom, this project will be kicking up speed now guys! it will be completed even faster if people are willing to help!


----------



## Sliter (Aug 31, 2016)

Alex S said:


> i have definite proof that master quest is what ura zelda became.


you haven't believe  me? lol

weel, do some nice stuff there /o/


----------



## Elmer (Sep 11, 2016)

i was really sad, if i read that this project was canceled... so now that one is picking it up i am really happy.
i know a lot about the Beta of Zelda64 i also hafe some insider info... write me a pm with things you want to know, i would be happy to help.
also if you aks me... i would keep the original textures from the game. the ones you applyed are good, but dont fit the look of the game in my opinion.

(BTW: i just joinded your facebook group, i will help you with beta infos when ever you need it ^^)
also.. how did you get the rom from zeth to work on project64? it always crashes on me...


----------



## Alex S (Sep 11, 2016)

Vis3c said:


> i was really sad, if i read that this project was canceled... so now that one is picking it up i am really happy.
> i know a lot about the Beta of Zelda64 i also hafe some insider info... write me a pm with things you want to know, i would be happy to help.
> also if you aks me... i would keep the original textures from the game. the ones you applyed are good, but dont fit the look of the game in my opinion.
> 
> ...


 
you can always join my discord server, will add you to my friends list! also i accepted your invite almost immediately! we need a guy like you on the team lolz.


----------



## Elmer (Sep 11, 2016)

Yeah,  i will do what i can, like i said you can ask what you want, i will try to answer it. (if i know it) also i am from switzerland and i work during the day, so the time difference is kind of a barrier xD like i said i do what i can to help

also, what is yourDiscordTag?


----------



## Alex S (Sep 11, 2016)

Vis3c said:


> Yeah,  i will do what i can, like i said you can ask what you want, i will try to answer it. (if i know it) also i am from switzerland and i work during the day, so the time difference is kind of a barrier xD like i said i do what i can to help
> 
> also, what is yourDiscordTag?



its *Alex S#8291*


----------



## luigismentor (Sep 11, 2016)

Wish I could help, but all I can do is voice acting........


----------



## secant (Sep 11, 2016)

Hi. Former URA Project team member here, with a few comments and criticisms. Here's my YouTube channel, the closest thing to proof I have.

First of all--this is the nicest way I can think of to say this, so please don't be offended--this project is a hopeless undertaking, especially for a one-man team. When I was working on this project some five to six years ago, it was utterly directionless, and that never changed. All of the team members had no sense of what the specifics of the plot were, what challenges we intended to introduce in the game, how to design puzzles for a dungeon (we had no idea what items were available at each point in the game), or if even half the content we made would be used in the final product. Because of the severe disconnect between members, a lack of proper documentation, the ridiculous difficulty of working with this god-awful game engine, and then the final straw of abandoning almost all of our progress to move to the Majora's Mask engine instead, we finally called it quits. I did what Zeth promised would be done when the project was completed and released all of the content I'd made for the project to the public for them to use however they saw fit. This appears to be where you got most of these assets.

That brings me to my request. As someone who has seen so many projects like these rise and fall, I'd like to ask you to cease and desist this project. It's not because I'm hating on you or any bitterness toward the community or the fallout of the team disbanding; I am just trying to save you the trouble of going through the same difficulties we tried and failed miserably to overcome. I understand if you wish to carry on anyway, and technically, there's nothing I can do to prevent you from doing so. That's your choice. However, if you do carry on, I insist on you giving proper credit where it is due. So far, the levels you have showcased are almost entirely the work of other people, aside from the few texture hacks and text edits you've done. Your import of the market, for example, is entirely work that I've done, as you probably gathered from my proof of identity above. Likewise, the render of the Earth Temple you posted was also my work, and your issues with it are likely due to the fact that you are trying to import it as a single room, which will cause the game to crash from insufficient memory. Case in point, if you are going to use assets that are not yours, clearly state as such and cite your sources where possible. If you don't know, that is fine, so long as you make it very clear that it is not your work.

Additionally, I noticed you have links to a PayPal account, which suggests you are accepting donations for this project. I must express an adamant opposition to this for the above reasons; I do not mind my work being used, *unless you are using it for monetary gain*. If you are going to accept donations in any way for this project, then I expect for you to ensure you have either created all of the content yourself or otherwise have permission to use it in such a context. *In case it isn't clear, you do not have my permission to use the maps that I created in this manner.*

Thank you for your consideration, and best of luck in your future endeavors.


----------



## Alex S (Sep 11, 2016)

secant said:


> Hi. Former URA Project team member here, with a few comments and criticisms. Here's my YouTube channel, the closest thing to proof I have.
> 
> First of all--this is the nicest way I can think of to say this, so please don't be offended--this project is a hopeless undertaking, especially for a one-man team. When I was working on this project some five to six years ago, it was utterly directionless, and that never changed. All of the team members had no sense of what the specifics of the plot were, what challenges we intended to introduce in the game, how to design puzzles for a dungeon (we had no idea what items were available at each point in the game), or if even half the content we made would be used in the final product. Because of the severe disconnect between members, a lack of proper documentation, the ridiculous difficulty of working with this god-awful game engine, and then the final straw of abandoning almost all of our progress to move to the Majora's Mask engine instead, we finally called it quits. I did what Zeth promised would be done when the project was completed and released all of the content I'd made for the project to the public for them to use however they saw fit. This appears to be where you got most of these assets.
> 
> ...



Well im just going to say three things here.


Thats just a link to my youtube paypal,the same one i use for WWHDM donations. 
My stubborness wont let me quit this project until its finished whether its several years from now or not
And for the information i just dont have im filling it in


----------



## PK_Horizon (Sep 16, 2016)

It's hysterical how you get called out for your stealing of other people's work AGAIN and you just brush it off to the side like it doesn't matter. What you're doing here is incredibly dishonest and lacks any talent. All you do is take someone else's work and then make a thread saying you're going to finish what they started, and yet you only show the work they have done. The world isn't your oyster to steal work without permission, and to have the audacity of linking your PayPal into this thread when you've done nothing. This is going to end up like every other OoT rom hack project: wander around aimlessly with no vision for your project, no skill, and then show off basic to hacking skills while asking for money when you barely did any work. There's a reason nobody likes you, so get with the program and either get off the Internet or have some talent.


----------



## Alex S (Sep 17, 2016)

PK_Horizon said:


> It's hysterical how you get called out for your stealing of other people's work AGAIN and you just brush it off to the side like it doesn't matter. What you're doing here is incredibly dishonest and lacks any talent. All you do is take someone else's work and then make a thread saying you're going to finish what they started, and yet you only show the work they have done. The world isn't your oyster to steal work without permission, and to have the audacity of linking your PayPal into this thread when you've done nothing. This is going to end up like every other OoT rom hack project: wander around aimlessly with no vision for your project, no skill, and then show off basic to hacking skills while asking for money when you barely did any work. There's a reason nobody likes you, so get with the program and either get off the Internet or have some talent.



Shame on you. I NEVER EVER asked for money on this project ever. Theres just a link to my paypal on my signature. Its nowhere on any thread related to this project. And second of all i am working with good people like Ty Anderson(Creator of Links Awakening 64 and Super Mario Sunshine Painted Edition and several other great things) to make sure this project is done right. What gives you the right to just come in here and slander the absolute shit out of me? And to tops things off ive shown things i made myself plenty of times here,so why dont you take your one man hate parade elsewhere? Its not welcome here. I allow ANYONE who wants to help join the project,so shame on YOU for trying to ruin a good thing.


----------



## luigismentor (Sep 17, 2016)

Alex S said:


> Shame on you. I NEVER EVER asked for money on this project ever. Theres just a link to my paypal on my signature. Its nowhere on any thread related to this project. And second of all i am working with good people like Ty Anderson(Creator of Links Awakening 64 and Super Mario Sunshine Painted Edition and several other great things) to make sure this project is done right. What gives you the right to just come in here and slander the absolute shit out of me? And to tops things off ive shown things i made myself plenty of times here,so why dont you take your one man hate parade elsewhere? Its not welcome here. I allow ANYONE who wants to help join the project,so shame on YOU for trying to ruin a good thing.


Yeesh, people can be mean. Now I really want to help in whatever way possible. If you need an actor, PM me. Who knows, I might even be able to help as a beta tester (I'll have to check on that, though).


----------



## Zeldaboy14 (Sep 20, 2016)

IDK about this. I seen how ZETH'S went down quite quick. But with the 64 DD Dev stuff now dumped and the USA64DD stuff dumped as well, this might be better suited for the original intentions.


----------



## fihn14 (Sep 27, 2016)

Vis3c said:


> i was really sad, if i read that this project was canceled... so now that one is picking it up i am really happy.
> i know a lot about the Beta of Zelda64 i also hafe some insider info... write me a pm with things you want to know, i would be happy to help.
> also if you aks me... i would keep the original textures from the game. the ones you applyed are good, but dont fit the look of the game in my opinion.
> 
> ...


you need a specific emulator talk to alex about it


----------



## Psi-hate (Oct 6, 2016)

Uh, as someone who was a zelda modder back then, the URA Zelda Restoration project was pretty much a mess. I have about all of the unreleased assets (maps, dungeons, models, etc) but now that I look at them, they're only average to say the least. Back then, their work was massively hyped and it was really impressive, but as the years went on and people actually moved in to develop more tools and documentation, this stuff became average. There's a lot of URA wannabees and it's really annoying to see them resurfaced. If you want to make a successor, don't use cut fanmade content, because that's obviously not what URA was. URA was, believe it or not, a small expansion with what was rumored to be a few new sidequests and maybe a mini dungeon or two. @MelonSpeedruns and I made a mod called "Four Swords Arena Edition" a few months back, and we were some of the best z64 modders back then, and it took us about a month of nonstop work and documentation to get the mod finished. One person who can hardly edit text isn't gonna be able to piece everything together. Making 3 new minidungeons in our mod was almost hell, but we did it, but only because we were experienced and had help. There's project 3Q which is already better than URA in every conceivable way. I implore you to move on and work on a /different/ mod, not the rehashed failure that everyone now is bitter about.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Oct 6, 2016)

secant said:


> Hi. Former URA Project team member here, with a few comments and criticisms. Here's my YouTube channel, the closest thing to proof I have.


It's been many years since I've used the debug rom, but as far as I can tell, that's all you're running.  It's essentially proof that you know how to download a rom.


----------



## Psi-hate (Oct 6, 2016)

JoostinOnline said:


> It's been many years since I've used the debug rom, but as far as I can tell, that's all you're running.  It's essentially proof that you know how to download a rom.


Secant developed the Earth Temple iirc.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Oct 6, 2016)

Psi-hate said:


> Secant developed the Earth Temple iirc.


Well that's not a temple.  That's just part of the debug rom.  I could pull it up now if I felt like installing PJ64 just to prove a point.

I've given up on Zelda projects though.  They always get abandoned long before completion, or in some cases, are just a hoax.


----------



## Psi-hate (Oct 6, 2016)

JoostinOnline said:


> Well that's not a temple.  That's just part of the debug rom.  I could pull it up now if I felt like installing PJ64 just to prove a point.
> 
> I've given up on Zelda projects though.  They always get abandoned long before completion, or in some cases, are just a hoax.


... You can't be serious! There's no such thing in the debug rom.

Here: 




Literally search through the rom and all of the URA restoration assets aren't taken from the debug rom. 

I've completed a few mods for OoT, including a multiplayer dungeon crawler with custom dungeons. Trust me, I know what's in the rom and what's not, considering I've decompiled and written code for custom scenes. Also, Ura was a hoax.. but only for ShadowFire and Zethn64. Sakura and co. all had submitted real maps, music, asm, etc for it. Not to mention they got display list porting figured out before anyone else.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Oct 6, 2016)

Psi-hate said:


> ... You can't be serious! There's no such thing in the debug rom.


Well back in high school (so 2006-ish) I used the debug rom and I distinctly remember running around an area that looked exactly like that.  That's all I can tell you. 

And not to be a downer, but Nintendo has shut down every fan project I know of in the past month.  What makes you think this will stay up?

PS: I said "in some cases" for a reason.  I know some people put actual work into it.


----------



## Zeldaboy14 (Oct 8, 2016)

PSI is right here. Since I am also a Zelda64 rom hacker, I know the ins and out of modding OOT. No earth temple was in OOT.


----------



## fihn14 (Oct 10, 2016)

Psi-hate said:


> Uh, as someone who was a zelda modder back then, the URA Zelda Restoration project was pretty much a mess. I have about all of the unreleased assets (maps, dungeons, models, etc) but now that I look at them, they're only average to say the least. Back then, their work was massively hyped and it was really impressive, but as the years went on and people actually moved in to develop more tools and documentation, this stuff became average. There's a lot of URA wannabees and it's really annoying to see them resurfaced. If you want to make a successor, don't use cut fanmade content, because that's obviously not what URA was. URA was, believe it or not, a small expansion with what was rumored to be a few new sidequests and maybe a mini dungeon or two. @MelonSpeedruns and I made a mod called "Four Swords Arena Edition" a few months back, and we were some of the best z64 modders back then, and it took us about a month of nonstop work and documentation to get the mod finished. One person who can hardly edit text isn't gonna be able to piece everything together. Making 3 new minidungeons in our mod was almost hell, but we did it, but only because we were experienced and had help. There's project 3Q which is already better than URA in every conceivable way. I implore you to move on and work on a /different/ mod, not the rehashed failure that everyone now is bitter about.


ura was gonna add more world and permanent effects in the overworld but it was never a thing and released as master quest. i like to think of this mod as an entirely new experience and it would benice to finish zeths work


----------



## Deleted-401606 (Oct 10, 2016)

whats URA


----------



## ZethN64 (Nov 20, 2016)

Psi-hate said:


> Also, Ura was a hoax.. but only for ShadowFire and Zethn64. Sakura and co. all had submitted real maps, music, asm, etc for it. Not to mention they got display list porting figured out before anyone else.


Actually allow me to correct you, Ura was not a hoax and it was Sakura and myself who did the most work out of the 'team' we had. Most of the Ura team members were unavailable most of the time leaving it to me to have have to pick up the slack. Sanguinetti spent most of his time getting either grounded or had school work. Secant, aka Naxylldritt spent a lot of his time dealing with college courses and was scarcely around, Arcaith and Shadowfire both lived in Australia which made it difficult to communicate with them ontop of their own RL needs. Nitroflasher worked with us despite being from another country however he had to quit the project and basically the internet for a while after dealing with an accident regarding his family. As for Spire, 90% of his work was his wacked out ideas that I either disapproved of because they didn't fit very well into the lore or he would just post without talking to me or the team about it. There was very few concepts that he did that I approved of and half of the time he was sending us finished detailed work instead of sending us several sketches to talk and discuss and refine the concept work.

Sakura and myself were the ones that were around the most and worked the most upon the project out of anyone and we both had discussed it and agreed to make the switch to Majora's Mask. The team that complained that all their work was going to waste, its a laugh. Sakura coded the new wallets and file select as well as our A+B reverse and hardcoded our fairy colours and yet she agreed to the switch for the better of the project.  Secant made the lost woods and the earth temple, two maps that weren't even ingame yet and wasn't that hard to import into the MM engine in the first place. Arcaith made one map that I helped designed and created all the textures for, the castle town that everyone has seen. Sanguinetti partially ported over the MM Link which was far from being fully complete in the first place and he ported over a texture over the treasure chest. Those were the only two things he got ingame, the shield I gave him was causing him trouble. Switching over to MM's engine actually made his job easier, it made using our maps easier due to the fact that OOT has huge limitations. We found this out early on in Ura when we tested the castle town and it ran fine without actors but the moment we added npcs, it began to lag on the emulator which gives more leeway then actual hardware. When I ported it to MM, the lag was suddenly gone because it could handle far more due to being on an updated engine.

All the Ura Project videos you saw with levels were all my work, The fixed Prerelease cutscene, Deepwood Shrine, The new great fairy, the Z targeting reticle, the Ice Palace demo, The Pyramid of Power area, the Palace of Wind, the beta medallions restored, the Palace of Time, Fado reworked to be used as a sage, The restored musical note,  The cow nose rings restored, writing custom hierarchies for some of the beta models so they could even be used, getting the Honey Darling couple to use a new animation and be still instead of spinning, I helped design the colours for Raze the fairy and the Golden Menu screen using old code work I made back during my real gameshark days that Sakura built off of. And that's not even half of the work I did for that project for two years yet I keep seeing people pissing and moaning about something they barely contributed to or just watched from the sidelines. But please, continue to tell sit there and lie how much of a 'hoax' it was. Shadowfire and myself were the last members who stayed with the project until the very end.</rant>

@Alex S - I understand you want to complete this but I must insist that you please let it go. Ura was a project that I started but by the time it happened, it became something far bigger then it should have. There was far many messy ideas and lack of communication between team members that have lead to a lot of sore feelings regarding it and you cannot hope to create and finish a project following the original creative vision I had for it when I started it or the technical know how to finish it. I've already seen huge conflicting issues with the screenshots of the work you have posted which show you are heading in the wrong direction and just mainly pasting the work Sakura, Secant and myself did and not really your own. I ask you to please, make your own mod, make something of your own ideas that aren't taken from someone else's project. When you do that, it makes the project far more satisfying when you work on it and you don't run into the creative brick wall when you don't know where the original vision for that world/project was going in the first place. 

I also must correct you, that castle town you posted was never going to be used in Ura, that was something Secant made just because he was trying to refine his skills and he wanted to see if he could make it. You can see the difference clear as day in my video on my channel.



@Everyone wanting something like Ura - Just be a bit patient, I am actually working on Ura's successor and its turning out far better in design and stability then Ura ever was and it will be completed. Subscribe to my channel and keep an eye on it, when I'm ready, I will announce what it is.


----------



## Alex S (Nov 20, 2016)

ZethN64 said:


> Actually allow me to correct you, Ura was not a hoax and it was Sakura and myself who did the most work out of the 'team' we had. Most of the Ura team members were unavailable most of the time leaving it to me to have have to pick up the slack. Sanguinetti spent most of his time getting either grounded or had school work. Secant, aka Naxylldritt spent a lot of his time dealing with college courses and was scarcely around, Arcaith and Shadowfire both lived in Australia which made it difficult to communicate with them ontop of their own RL needs. Nitroflasher worked with us despite being from another country however he had to quit the project and basically the internet for a while after dealing with an accident regarding his family. As for Spire, 90% of his work was his wacked out ideas that I either disapproved of because they didn't fit very well into the lore or he would just post without talking to me or the team about it. There was very few concepts that he did that I approved of and half of the time he was sending us finished detailed work instead of sending us several sketches to talk and discuss and refine the concept work.
> 
> Sakura and myself were the ones that were around the most and worked the most upon the project out of anyone and we both had discussed it and agreed to make the switch to Majora's Mask. The team that complained that all their work was going to waste, its a laugh. Sakura coded the new wallets and file select as well as our A+B reverse and hardcoded our fairy colours and yet she agreed to the switch for the better of the project.  Secant made the lost woods and the earth temple, two maps that weren't even ingame yet and wasn't that hard to import into the MM engine in the first place. Arcaith made one map that I helped designed and created all the textures for, the castle town that everyone has seen. Sanguinetti partially ported over the MM Link which was far from being fully complete in the first place and he ported over a texture over the treasure chest. Those were the only two things he got ingame, the shield I gave him was causing him trouble. Switching over to MM's engine actually made his job easier, it made using our maps easier due to the fact that OOT has huge limitations. We found this out early on in Ura when we tested the castle town and it ran fine without actors but the moment we added npcs, it began to lag on the emulator which gives more leeway then actual hardware. When I ported it to MM, the lag was suddenly gone because it could handle far more due to being on an updated engine.
> 
> ...





You Realize you are the 5th person to tell me stop making this right? My simple answer forever to thse dumb suggestions is NO. I will finosh this whether you like it or not. When i start something i finish it.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Nov 20, 2016)

Alex S said:


> You Realize you are the 5th person to tell me stop making this right? My simple answer forever to thse dumb suggestions is NO. I will finosh this whether you like it or not. When i start something i finish it.


He's also the creator of the project. Not saying you should stop but I do feel like his suggestions hold a bit more weight


----------



## Xuman (Nov 20, 2016)

Ura Zelda and Link's Awakening 64 are my most anticipated romhacks so far. I seriously hope this can either A be played on actual hardware or B be played by injection. The sad part about the Mario romhacks is that (afaik) they only work with the emulators. I haven't found one that works on everdrive nor injected on wii/wii u


----------



## JoostinOnline (Nov 20, 2016)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> He's also the creator of the project. Not saying you should stop but I do feel like his suggestions hold a bit more weight


I agree wholeheartedly. 

Plus I've had people take my work and make a "mod" of it. I can't stop it, but it's insulting. I leave my work open source so people can learn from it, not change a few things and call it their own. 

Sent from behind you


----------



## Roythekids5 (Nov 21, 2016)

Wait... WHAT?! Is he actually Zeth? or is just a fake account?
I haven't see something from him in a lot of time, I trought he just dissapear with everything


----------



## ZethN64 (Nov 21, 2016)

Alex S said:


> You Realize you are the 5th person to tell me stop making this right? My simple answer forever to thse dumb suggestions is NO. I will finosh this whether you like it or not. When i start something i finish it.


That was a rather irrational response. Why are you so afraid of making your own stuff? You don't even have 90% of the project files because I never gave those out to anyone. Almost all your screenshots are just reposting what I posted during Ura being active or got it off my photobucket when it was public at time. You've had 5 people tell you to not do this, including two members from the original team and we both don't give you permission to use our stuff in your project. It comes off really disrespectful.



JoostinOnline said:


> I agree wholeheartedly.
> 
> Plus I've had people take my work and make a "mod" of it. I can't stop it, but it's insulting. I leave my work open source so people can learn from it, not change a few things and call it their own.
> 
> Sent from behind you


 That's the thing, any stuff I gave to my team to work on during the project was given out to the public without my consent. The reason I never would of given it is because I did plan to pick it back up in one form or another later on and I have.



Roythekids5 said:


> Wait... WHAT?! Is he actually Zeth? or is just a fake account?
> I haven't see something from him in a lot of time, I trought he just dissapear with everything


I am the real deal. You can pm me on the-gcn.com if you don't believe it's me.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Nov 22, 2016)

I'd just like to state the obvious.  Let's say you finish it.  Within 48 hours (probably a lot less) you're going to receive a DMCA takedown notice from Nintendo.  They recently took down over 500 fan games.  If you do this, it's in your best legal interests to do it privately and not share it.


----------



## ZethN64 (Nov 22, 2016)

JoostinOnline said:


> I'd just like to state the obvious.  Let's say you finish it.  Within 48 hours (probably a lot less) you're going to receive a DMCA takedown notice from Nintendo.  They recently took down over 500 fan games.  If you do this, it's in your best legal interests to do it privately and not share it.


I'm not sure which person you are speaking to or of it was just a general anybody can answer. Either way, I'd like to answer this. I have thought about this a lot honestly and when it comes to release we will be releasing a program not a rom. This program will allow you to select the rom on your pc, that you got yourself, and then it will begin to be patched with the custom data. As for the 500 projects that got the boot, most were giving out the modified roms ontop of making profit off the Nintendo intellectual property. As well a huge amount were Pokemon based which Nintendo is super protective about. There is a lot of N64 projects that are far more public such as mods from the Super Mario community that haven't received anything. Nintendo was very specific in its hits for a reason. I personally am not worried.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Nov 22, 2016)

ZethN64 said:


> I'm not sure which person you are speaking to or of it was just a general anybody can answer. Either way, I'd like to answer this. I have thought about this a lot honestly and when it comes to release we will be releasing a program not a rom. This program will allow you to select the rom on your pc, that you got yourself, and then it will begin to be patched with the custom data. As for the 500 projects that got the boot, most were giving out the modified roms ontop of making profit off the Nintendo intellectual property. As well a huge amount were Pokemon based which Nintendo is super protective about. There is a lot of N64 projects that are far more public such as mods from the Super Mario community that haven't received anything. Nintendo was very specific in its hits for a reason. I personally am not worried.


It was towards the OP.  I didn't know that you were going to use a patch.


----------



## ZethN64 (Nov 22, 2016)

JoostinOnline said:


> It was towards the OP.  I didn't know that you were going to use a patch.


Ah ok, thanks for clearing that up.

Anyways I came to say what I wanted, I hope everyone has a good rest of the week and a good holiday!


----------



## Emoaxel (Nov 24, 2016)

We need any more music makers ??? Composer here happy to help



Examples of my work =]


----------



## Elmer (Nov 24, 2016)

After readings Zeth`s position in this mod revive i am not sure if you should finish it Alex... you only have like 10 - 15% of the files, to make the mod like it was meant to be is not possible... i really dont want to be the 6th person to tell you to stop... i would love if you would finish it, but you have to see it out of the perspective of Zeth.. its like his child, if someone else finishes it, it would never be the same as his "dream" and it would kind of hurt him.


Go Finish it if you want, you would do a lot of the communitiy a favour, even if they maybe are just blind and want a new romhack... but try to see it out of Zeth`s Perspective.
My perspective: i dont give a damn about romhacks anymore, even if URA zelda would have been great, but what it originally should be only nintendo knows...
I know a lot about the beta of Zelda 64, i also have insider infos, but maybe its best to keep it secret.

Sometimes its best to just let it go! Let your dreams just be dreams

(my english isnt great know that)


----------



## frizzle101101 (Nov 27, 2016)

Hey I know assembly and am very curious how it works with gaming, very interesting to see the only Zelda's I love be recreated and I culd try and help.


----------



## fihn14 (Nov 28, 2016)

ZethN64 said:


> Actually allow me to correct you, Ura was not a hoax and it was Sakura and myself who did the most work out of the 'team' we had. Most of the Ura team members were unavailable most of the time leaving it to me to have have to pick up the slack. Sanguinetti spent most of his time getting either grounded or had school work. Secant, aka Naxylldritt spent a lot of his time dealing with college courses and was scarcely around, Arcaith and Shadowfire both lived in Australia which made it difficult to communicate with them ontop of their own RL needs. Nitroflasher worked with us despite being from another country however he had to quit the project and basically the internet for a while after dealing with an accident regarding his family. As for Spire, 90% of his work was his wacked out ideas that I either disapproved of because they didn't fit very well into the lore or he would just post without talking to me or the team about it. There was very few concepts that he did that I approved of and half of the time he was sending us finished detailed work instead of sending us several sketches to talk and discuss and refine the concept work.
> 
> Sakura and myself were the ones that were around the most and worked the most upon the project out of anyone and we both had discussed it and agreed to make the switch to Majora's Mask. The team that complained that all their work was going to waste, its a laugh. Sakura coded the new wallets and file select as well as our A+B reverse and hardcoded our fairy colours and yet she agreed to the switch for the better of the project.  Secant made the lost woods and the earth temple, two maps that weren't even ingame yet and wasn't that hard to import into the MM engine in the first place. Arcaith made one map that I helped designed and created all the textures for, the castle town that everyone has seen. Sanguinetti partially ported over the MM Link which was far from being fully complete in the first place and he ported over a texture over the treasure chest. Those were the only two things he got ingame, the shield I gave him was causing him trouble. Switching over to MM's engine actually made his job easier, it made using our maps easier due to the fact that OOT has huge limitations. We found this out early on in Ura when we tested the castle town and it ran fine without actors but the moment we added npcs, it began to lag on the emulator which gives more leeway then actual hardware. When I ported it to MM, the lag was suddenly gone because it could handle far more due to being on an updated engine.
> 
> ...



Wow man i had no idea your team communicated like dog shit but im sure that me and alex can finish this project, it will take some time but i want you to see what we are capable of

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Emoaxel said:


> We need any more music makers ??? Composer here happy to help
> 
> 
> 
> Examples of my work =]



Do you want to join the discord team? If you do pm me


----------



## JoostinOnline (Nov 28, 2016)

frizzle101101 said:


> Hey I know assembly and am very curious how it works with gaming, very interesting to see the only Zelda's I love be recreated and I culd try and help.


Given that there are who-knows-how-many kinds of assembly language, odds are you can't. 


fihn14 said:


> Wow man i had no idea your team communicated like dog shit


Way to stay classy...

Sent from behind you


----------



## SV3589BXMK4 (Dec 9, 2016)

ZethN64 said:


> Actually allow me to correct you, Ura was not a hoax and it was Sakura and myself who did the most work out of the 'team' we had. Most of the Ura team members were unavailable most of the time leaving it to me to have have to pick up the slack. Sanguinetti spent most of his time getting either grounded or had school work. Secant, aka Naxylldritt spent a lot of his time dealing with college courses and was scarcely around, Arcaith and Shadowfire both lived in Australia which made it difficult to communicate with them ontop of their own RL needs. Nitroflasher worked with us despite being from another country however he had to quit the project and basically the internet for a while after dealing with an accident regarding his family. As for Spire, 90% of his work was his wacked out ideas that I either disapproved of because they didn't fit very well into the lore or he would just post without talking to me or the team about it. There was very few concepts that he did that I approved of and half of the time he was sending us finished detailed work instead of sending us several sketches to talk and discuss and refine the concept work.
> 
> Sakura and myself were the ones that were around the most and worked the most upon the project out of anyone and we both had discussed it and agreed to make the switch to Majora's Mask. The team that complained that all their work was going to waste, its a laugh. Sakura coded the new wallets and file select as well as our A+B reverse and hardcoded our fairy colours and yet she agreed to the switch for the better of the project.  Secant made the lost woods and the earth temple, two maps that weren't even ingame yet and wasn't that hard to import into the MM engine in the first place. Arcaith made one map that I helped designed and created all the textures for, the castle town that everyone has seen. Sanguinetti partially ported over the MM Link which was far from being fully complete in the first place and he ported over a texture over the treasure chest. Those were the only two things he got ingame, the shield I gave him was causing him trouble. Switching over to MM's engine actually made his job easier, it made using our maps easier due to the fact that OOT has huge limitations. We found this out early on in Ura when we tested the castle town and it ran fine without actors but the moment we added npcs, it began to lag on the emulator which gives more leeway then actual hardware. When I ported it to MM, the lag was suddenly gone because it could handle far more due to being on an updated engine.
> 
> All the Ura Project videos you saw with levels were all my work, The fixed Prerelease cutscene, Deepwood Shrine, The new great fairy, the Z targeting reticle, the Ice Palace demo, The Pyramid of Power area, the Palace of Wind, the beta medallions restored, the Palace of Time, Fado reworked to be used as a sage, The restored musical note,  The cow nose rings restored, writing custom hierarchies for some of the beta models so they could even be used, getting the Honey Darling couple to use a new animation and be still instead of spinning, I helped design the colours for Raze the fairy and the Golden Menu screen using old code work I made back during my real gameshark days that Sakura built off of. And that's not even half of the work I did for that project for two years yet I keep seeing people pissing and moaning about something they barely contributed to or just watched from the sidelines. But please, continue to tell sit there and lie how much of a 'hoax' it was. Shadowfire and myself were the last members who stayed with the project until the very end.</rant>



where is my shoutout


----------



## JoostinOnline (Dec 10, 2016)

SV3589BXMK4 said:


> where is my shoutout


Shoutout to SV3SOMECRAZYNUMBERANDLETTERCOMBINATION


----------



## Sheimi (Dec 10, 2016)

Been following this since I first heard about it. It is one of those rom hacks I will wait for. I'd love to see it finished one day. Marsh Palace was a thing, then went to a Thunder Palace.


----------



## Mooliecool (Dec 20, 2016)

All your screenshots are from the "Ura Leaks" bro. Why are you claiming to have made those?


----------



## fihn14 (Dec 23, 2016)

SV3589BXMK4 said:


> where is my shoutout


lol

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Mooliecool said:


> All your screenshots are from the "Ura Leaks" bro. Why are you claiming to have made those?


no nobody claimed that

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Mooliecool said:


> All your screenshots are from the "Ura Leaks" bro. Why are you claiming to have made those?


we are just using that all as place holders to see if our patching method worked, it was to show we at least have somewhere to start in this ambitious project


----------



## xdaniel (Dec 23, 2016)

Leaving aside the, let's call it... politics regarding a project resurrection that (members of) the original team doesn't exactly approve of, on the subject of hardware compatibility: If you're just using SharpOcarina and/or Hylian Toolbox for model importing, it will not work properly on hardware and eventually glitch or crash.

There's AFAIK no full-fledged map or actor importers that produce output that works on an actual N64, only simple display list importers (spinout's old Python scripts, tho I'm not 100% sure if they do work for HW, as well as Model2F3DEX2). So, you'll need to either fix SharpOcarina, adapt Model2F3DEX2 to replace the customized Model2N64 used by Hylian Toolbox (mostly the command-line parameters, I guess), or write a whole new tool to replace all of the existing ones, which I still believe would be in the best interest of the Zelda 64 hacking "community" for someone to do.


----------



## Mooliecool (Dec 23, 2016)

fihn14 said:


> no nobody claimed that





Alex S said:


> *Version Beta Official Screenshots*



Are you sure about that?


----------



## Mooliecool (Dec 23, 2016)

Also, the rom's assets (Link Model, Title, HUD) isn't even Zeth's project, its Sylux102's and you should at least credit him for that.


----------



## AriaHiro (Dec 30, 2016)

I'm going to stay FAR away from this, all I will say is that this is work from more than 7 members of the zelda modding community some more than 5 years ago. Some that was leaked accidentally. This is why people are "assholes" to new members. PS most people saying negative things are well known zelda modders.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Dec 30, 2016)

AriaHiro said:


> I'm going to stay FAR away from this, all I will say is


You took a bit of a u-turn there.


----------



## AriaHiro (Dec 30, 2016)

i meant development wise. And I could pick apart every flaw with this thread and waste a half and hour.


----------



## Taven (Jan 9, 2017)

Alex S said:


> Okay So this is my first attempt at an n64 project  But here it is!!
> *Welcome to Another Restoration Project For URA Zelda!*
> (*Project ARUZ* 2016 for short ^-^)
> as this will complete what remains of ZethN64's Project, All credit for the original work done goes to him!!
> ...


This isn't Zeth's work this is Sylux's old files that I was mislead to believe it was Zeths hence why H4G uploaded that video claiming it was Zeth's nice try though


----------



## JoostinOnline (Jan 9, 2017)

Taven said:


> This isn't Zeth's work this is Sylux's old files that I was mislead to believe it was Zeths hence why H4G uploaded that video claiming it was Zeth's nice try though


http://www.grammarbook.com/punctuation/periods.asp


----------



## Taven (Jan 9, 2017)

JoostinOnline said:


> http://www.grammarbook.com/punctuation/periods.asp


I don't care cry about it lol he is claiming to have something he doesn't but you care more about grammer? Classic GBATemp lol


----------



## JoostinOnline (Jan 9, 2017)

Taven said:


> I don't care cry about it lol he is claiming to have something he doesn't but you care more about grammer? Classic GBATemp lol


It's been discussed at length already.  There's not really any sense in bringing it up again.  If you're going to anyway, you might as well make your posts legible.


----------



## Taven (Jan 9, 2017)

JoostinOnline said:


> It's been discussed at length already.  There's not really any sense in bringing it up again.  If you're going to anyway, you might as well make your posts legible.


No one has Zeth's files. No way in how he out of anyone got a hold of them. He's just a flat out idiot. 

(There typed properly just for you enjoy)


----------



## JoostinOnline (Jan 9, 2017)

Taven said:


> No one has Zeth's files. No way in how he out of anyone got a hold of them. He's just a flat out idiot.
> 
> (There typed properly just for you enjoy)


As I said, that's been discussed.  Zeth himself joined the discussion.


----------



## Taven (Jan 9, 2017)

JoostinOnline said:


> As I said, that's been discussed.  Zeth himself joined the discussion.


Then I apologize (if it was really Zeth).


----------



## AriaHiro (Jan 10, 2017)

Coming from the guy that thought Zeth's files would be in .obj format when converters used .3ds back then. Another tell tale way to tell is the folders would have macosx system files due to both Zeth and JSA using macs at the time. Seems kinda hypocritical in a way but you were right about them not being Zeth's files.


----------



## Taven (Jan 10, 2017)

AriaHiro said:


> Coming from the guy that thought Zeth's files would be in .obj format when converters used .3ds back then. Another tell tale way to tell is the folders would have macosx system files due to both Zeth and JSA using macs at the time. Seems kinda hypocritical in a way but you were right about them not being Zeth's files.


What are you talking about? Me being lied to by a person who I used to work with claiming they were Zeth's? Sure I was stupid and thought oh hell yeah thought it would be cool to show tony over at H4G? I didn't do anything at all. I am just here to simply say these are no way in fact zeth's files. Calling me a hypocrite is kinda pointless if you don't know the full story


----------



## AriaHiro (Jan 10, 2017)

Never said the other guy wasn't a fault either, also a lie isn't the same as a mistake. Humans are humans. Even I have made mistakes in the past but I've always owned up to them. either way not fact checking diminishes your trustworthiness in the public eye. You're actually a lucky one as zeth is almost universally hated in the zelda modding community in terms of modders wanting to work with them. I once got scolded for believing he had more skill than he really had back when i went as a different alias.

Edit: I'm also not here to cause drama just just clarify details that should be adressed.


----------



## Taven (Jan 10, 2017)

AriaHiro said:


> Never said the other guy wasn't a fault either, also a lie isn't the same as a mistake. Humans are humans. Even I have made mistakes in the past but I've always owned up to them. either way not fact checking diminishes your trustworthiness in the public eye. You're actually a lucky one as zeth is almost universally hated in the zelda modding community in terms of modders wanting to work with them. I once got scolded for believing he had more skill than he really had back when i went as a different alias.


I made public many times that I did own up to mistake thinking it was Zeth's work. After noticing that it wasn't I sent an email to H4G right away. Even with that mistake and false rumors people think I shouldn't be trusted. Which is fine people can think what they want and I will always know that I did everything correctly. I have no hate for the OoT Modding scene. I hate the people that continue to spread lies and false things about me. I know for a fact you never liked me Aria. For that I don't blame you I did make a mistake. I did own up to it. People only want to believe what they want to see and hear.


----------



## AriaHiro (Jan 10, 2017)

Never hated you actually or else i would had been a lot meaner.


----------



## Taven (Jan 10, 2017)

AriaHiro said:


> Never hated you actually or else i would had been a lot meaner.


That is really surprising to hear I had the mindset that I was hated by everyone from the oot scene


----------



## AriaHiro (Jan 10, 2017)

you did kinda make a sockpuppet account on the one forum


----------



## Taven (Jan 10, 2017)

AriaHiro said:


> you did kinda make a sockpuppet account on the one forum


Out of the thought that everyone hated me lol im not going to the site again to do anything so dont worry


----------



## VictorHale (Jan 10, 2017)

To be honest this whole project and premise shouldn't have started. If I were to do something like this, I would've gotten people's opinions on the matter before trying to start it. If I got up to 5 people who truly want to work with me, I would've allowed them to discuss with me and the other members what they would've wanted. Every week if they received backlash, and lost their will to continue, I would constantly ask if they're still up for the project. If I wanted to stop the project, I would let them know and discuss with them if they wanted to keep going, if they had full desire to do it, I would support them and try to help in any way I could, if not, then I would either cancel the project entirely and let the community know whats happened or I would post what we had so far and let others try to use it. Now in terms of leadership and how to spread the work, I would let them choose their positions, if they wanted to change, i would've let them, if it was an open circle project where team members including the leader show work, I would keep it that way as that is how i used to do projects all the time. So, in conclusion, I really think this kind of idea would have done as well as the original, but I think the best solution is to take the research for the methods used, observe it, figure out the specifics, ask permission, and then try to see if you can do something custom with the ideas presented so it isn't an URA Zelda project but rather a NEO Zelda Project (New kind of project, if you know what i mean).


----------



## Zeldaboy14 (Jan 10, 2017)

This needs to end NOW. I have to say that trying to make a URA is a begging for "hate mail". No one will ever make a URA. And we will never have a URA. We can guess and speculate all we want, but we can't do NOTHING.


----------



## AriaHiro (Jan 10, 2017)

sigh


----------



## fihn14 (Jan 17, 2017)

Taven said:


> Out of the thought that everyone hated me lol im not going to the site again to do anything so dont worry


You are a bit of a dick to Victor Hale

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

I have stopped developing this and Alex you should just end it... We have gotten nowhere on a dead project and instead on focusing on this you went and worked on other projects like metroid XER0X. Accept it i left the team because the project is dead so end it

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



ZethN64 said:


> That was a rather irrational response. Why are you so afraid of making your own stuff? You don't even have 90% of the project files because I never gave those out to anyone. Almost all your screenshots are just reposting what I posted during Ura being active or got it off my photobucket when it was public at time. You've had 5 people tell you to not do this, including two members from the original team and we both don't give you permission to use our stuff in your project. It comes off really disrespectful.
> 
> That's the thing, any stuff I gave to my team to work on during the project was given out to the public without my consent. The reason I never would of given it is because I did plan to pick it back up in one form or another later on and I have.
> 
> I am the real deal. You can pm me on the-gcn.com if you don't believe it's me.


I have learned this the hard way and decided that it is best to let it go.... I have left the team and it seems @Alex S  is the only developer left on the team and he should stop the immaturity and move on, make your own game do something original but stop denying the fact that ura is gone


----------



## Taven (Jan 18, 2017)

I stopped after I got a response from the other devs Alex still thinks he has Zeth's files no one does like he said.


----------



## ZethN64 (Jan 24, 2017)

AriaHiro said:


> Coming from the guy that thought Zeth's files would be in .obj format when converters used .3ds back then. Another tell tale way to tell is the folders would have macosx system files due to both Zeth and JSA using macs at the time.


No converter for the Zelda N64 community used .3ds as it has always been .obj, even spinout's old and broken importer that he wrote in python used .obj. Where are you getting all this wrong information and that I used a Mac? I never used a Mac OSX system ever during my days of Zelda hacking or working on the Ura Project. Trying to hack a game as complicated as OOT using a mac is like trying to check the weather with a brown paper bag.



AriaHiro said:


> You're actually a lucky one as zeth is almost universally hated in the zelda modding community in terms of modders wanting to work with them. I once got scolded for believing he had more skill than he really had back when i went as a different alias.


Of course you just believe what anyone will say right? You couldn't possibly have been scolding someone earlier for not 'fact checking' about my supposed 'files'. I must have some skill if a lot of people are wanting to remake my 3D maps from Ura? I don't remember anyone else fixing and restoring Fado's beta model or correctly fixing the blue fairy before me? How about fixing the beta castle courtyard in the debug rom, even after all the ZSO members had poured over it before I ever got a hold of it? What about animating textures from maps ported over from MM? How about porting animations from MM over to OOT? Truthfully, that's not even half of all the stuff done over the years or all of my 'abilities' you say I don't have. So before you insert your foot into your mouth again, maybe you should take your own advice and fact check.  



AriaHiro said:


> Edit: I'm also not here to cause drama just just clarify details that should be adressed.


When someone says they aren't trying to cause drama, they really are, let's be real here.



Taven said:


> I stopped after I got a response from the other devs Alex still thinks he has Zeth's files no one does like he said.


Again anyone can say anything. The truth is he doesn't, I never gave the files to anyone. Not even my own team members at the time for fear of them being leaked to the public. I paid attention when the original TBT fell apart and everyone's hard work was just thrown to the public without talking to anyone if it was ok to do. I wasn't going to make that mistake again. 



Taven said:


> Then I apologize (if it was really Zeth).


----------



## xdaniel (Jan 24, 2017)

ZethN64 said:


> No converter for the Zelda N64 community used .3ds as it has always been .obj, even spinout's old and broken importer that he wrote in python used .obj.


To add to that, the use of .obj has actually been a bit of a problem at times, because the format doesn't support some of the features the N64 does, such as vertex colors. There had been some talk about alternatives - like extending the .obj format with custom tags (like IIRC cooliscool did for Bottles' Glasses, adding a "vc" tag for vertex colors), using other formats like DirectX .x, or even creating a custom format - but they either didn't catch on, were shot down because modelling software wouldn't support them (like .obj extensions), were never developed (any custom formats; at least as separate files, Model2N64 did use one internally), etc, etc...



ZethN64 said:


>


Entrance to the... Palace of Ice, was it? I'd still love to play that dungeon.


----------



## ZethN64 (Jan 24, 2017)

xdaniel said:


> To add to that, the use of .obj has actually been a bit of a problem at times, because the format doesn't support some of the features the N64 does, such as vertex colors. There had been some talk about alternatives - like extending the .obj format with custom tags (like IIRC cooliscool did for Bottles' Glasses, adding a "vc" tag for vertex colors), using other formats like DirectX .x, or even creating a custom format - but they either didn't catch on, were shot down because modelling software wouldn't support them (like .obj extensions), were never developed (any custom formats; at least as separate files, Model2N64 did use one internally), etc, etc...


I remember people trying to push for .x files in some cases but most software didn't have support for exporting the files or at least that I was aware of at the time. I do think Collada is the way to go since its supported in Google Sketch up, Blender, 3dsmax, Maya and it also supports vertex colours.



xdaniel said:


> Entrance to the... Palace of Ice, was it? I'd still love to play that dungeon.


You'll get the chance.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Jan 24, 2017)

ZethN64 said:


> You'll get the chance.


In 60 years I'll make sure to pick a retirement home that has a computer with Project 64.


----------



## AriaHiro (Jan 25, 2017)

i don't think you should be high in mighty about dlist ports that don't even work on actual hardware zeth, every one and their mother can do maps in the community, and text edit can be don in a hex editor, as for the mac thing jsa told me he used one himself, that's my mistake. i'm not here to open up wounds but if your sitting in an irc with a lot of modders discussing various topics for years you tend to pick up on things.

and the fact you don't remember me is not an accident because i really want nothing to do with you. especially since your overly defensive over a cartridge game that quite frankly is coded so badly you'd might as well write your own engine.


xdaniel said:


> To add to that, the use of .obj has actually been a bit of a problem at times, because the format doesn't support some of the features the N64 does, such as vertex colors. There had been some talk about alternatives - like extending the .obj format with custom tags (like IIRC cooliscool did for Bottles' Glasses, adding a "vc" tag for vertex colors), using other formats like DirectX .x, or even creating a custom format - but they either didn't catch on, were shot down because modelling software wouldn't support them (like .obj extensions), were never developed (any custom formats; at least as separate files, Model2N64 did use one internally), etc,


 if your good at formatting obj files its not really hard. i beleive sm64 texture fix (given you add the line "g Mesh") will solve most if not all issues now a days.

anyway i joined this site to see how emulation is progressing not have to respond to nonsense. if there's a way Im muting this chat. maybe work on my game. feel free to carry on.


----------



## xdaniel (Jan 25, 2017)

AriaHiro said:


> if your good at formatting obj files its not really hard. i beleive sm64 texture fix (given you add the line "g Mesh") will solve most if not all issues now a days.


Right, sure, a tool meant to fix textures getting distorted after importing will add functionality to the .obj format that it has never officially supported (and, apparently, make modelling programs compatible with it, too!). At least in this case, I highly doubt you know what you're talking about.

Also, "Unwatch Thread", top right of the page.


----------



## AriaHiro (Jan 25, 2017)

did you actually compare files after using it or are you talking out of your ass?


----------



## JoostinOnline (Jan 25, 2017)

AriaHiro said:


> and the fact you don't remember me is not an accident because i really want nothing to do with you.


If that was true you wouldn't be posting messages to him in this topic. 

No matter what side you're on, I think we can all agree that with OoT mods comes drama.


----------



## xdaniel (Jan 25, 2017)

AriaHiro said:


> did you actually compare files after using it or are you talking out of your ass?


mtllib, v, vt, vn, usemtl, f. That's all the types of commands the program's output .obj file contains. Nothing regarding vertex colors, which are what I'm talking about. Which OoT uses ex. in dungeons extensively. Which .obj does not support officially. Which no sane modelling program would thus try to store in an .obj file. So, even if it did somehow generate unsupported "vc" commands or something like that, where the hell would it take the colors from, anyway? Out of thin air? Tell me, you oh-so-knowledgeable hacker! Also oh-so-friendly, affirming that it was the right decision to drop out of that "community" with people like you running around


----------



## AriaHiro (Jan 25, 2017)

i never said anything about vertex colors persay, just pointing out that that tool formats objs in a way that most tools can read, my question to you is why is everyone so defensive over a 1998 cartridge game that isnt even their own intellectual property?


----------



## Aero43o9 (Jan 25, 2017)

@ZethN64 
This really is sad, what is even the point of coming back? Again? I at least tried to be someone who respected this community, even when I cant meet my own expectations. I rather gracefully bow and say "Yeah, I lose, leave this to the professionals. Im going to go do things things I actually can do" rather then being someone who scammed an entire community and basically scared and divided it. Zeth, your the reason that this community is so scornful towards new projects in the first place.
Do you think that people wouldn't forget the fact that you said that the files were wiped or lost in the first place? Yet here they are? Four whole years later? Im sorry, I'm not usually spiteful towards people but I'm going to be real with you and honest when I say I don't like you Zeth and the sneaky and cheeky things you pulled. This comment and my profile can get removed from the GBATemp for all I care, I moved away from the zelda modding community for the most part to move on to better things. 
Something you should have done in the first place. I dont understand how alot of people, even myself at a point and time have respect for you after what you did?
You like to hide out and wait until people forget about you and what had happened and so when you show back up your everyone's "Old friend" and you take advantage of that. 
The only reason, my reason at the very least I remade any of the URA maps in the first place was so people could have SOMETHING to play despite if they could figure it out or not. Its the respect and thoughtful act for a community that grows it. Something ALOT of people thought you were doing until you just upped and dissparead with all that donation money, had a hissy fit and deleted all the files and left the community broken. At least, that's what I read, saw and experienced.
If you really had respect for URA and its already lengthy and drama filled legacy, and your "project" you would stop showing up and taunting people with it and to never give.  If it be the causal fan, the donators or who ever. Quit opening up bad wounds for people.
Its done Zeth, you hurt this community enough as it is. Maybe your just misunderstood, maybe Im just misunderstood about the situation but I'm going to say this again...If you have any sort of respect for the people who trusted you and this community you wont pull any more of thus BS and just leave URA where it is. Your chapter is lengthy enough as it is.


----------



## AriaHiro (Jan 25, 2017)

another thing im actually a software dev not a "elite hacker" or "modder". terms that children say anyway


----------



## xdaniel (Jan 25, 2017)

AriaHiro said:


> i never said anything about vertex colors persay, just pointing out that that tool formats objs in a way that most tools can read, my question to you is why is everyone so defensive over a 1998 cartridge game that isnt even their own intellectual property?


I did tho, to which you replied with your nonsense about SM64 Texture Fix. Sure, it's great if it helps with the stretched textures and whatnot, that's something I never managed to fix properly! But it doesn't help with my original point, the vertex colors (and by extension, anything else N64 graphics support that .obj doesn't, ex. the color combiner), so... why even bring it up in this context?

As for the being defensive part, I dunno, personally I guess I just dislike BS, which to a certain extent I'll (semi-)politely try to counter and correct? If that comes across to you as being "defensive" then... eh, whatever. Can't speak for anyone else. And as for the terminology, "ROM hacking" is just what this type of work has been called for, uh, I guess about two decades now? So it's not much of a stretch to call someone who modifies a game in this way a "(ROM) hacker". If you prefer some other term, like "software developer", that's great.


----------



## VictorHale (Jan 25, 2017)

Honestly why bother continuing to talk on this forum, aside from the "Unwatch Forum", this topic shouldve already ended, THERE IS A TRULY NOTHING TO PROVE!!! This project shouldn't have even happened, The files were taken from Sylux102's Ultra Redesigned Adventure, and "Zeth's" URA Zelda Restoration Project ended years ago. Stop bringing it back when half of the original cast probably wants nothing to do with it. I don't like making assumptions but I'm honestly willing to make them for the sake of the original team, that put in some effort. As for the "who's smarter than ZSO" debate about tools and such, save that for actual small talk and maybe you xdaniel, aria hiro, and maybe even myself, can have a friendly chat about how to utilize C to make tools and programs.


----------



## AriaHiro (Jan 25, 2017)

im not a modder anymore actually. Pretty much way easier to use an engine like unity or unreal and do the meat yourself. as for sm64 texture fix it rearranges the mess most tools make, and most modern tools can read the input just fine. even works with blender. that was my point. not to butt heads.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Jan 25, 2017)

AriaHiro said:


> another thing im actually a software dev not a "elite hacker" or "*modder*". terms that children say anyway





AriaHiro said:


> im not a *modder *anymore actually.


Couldn't help it.


----------



## AriaHiro (Jan 25, 2017)

VictorHale said:


> The files were taken from Sylux102's Ultra Redesigned Adventure, and "Zeth's" URA Zelda Restoration P


 its all in good fun


----------



## VictorHale (Jan 25, 2017)

eh


----------



## AriaHiro (Jan 25, 2017)

honestly if the effort put in to this thread was put into a project of some sort we probably could have made half a mod.


----------



## VictorHale (Jan 25, 2017)

Honestly, I could care less than I do now, but I'm being passionate about my first ever video game, so to see the potential mods and other stuff have, makes me appreciate this game even more. Although, I have been called a filthy scrub for actually liking a video game so, WHO CARES NOW?!!! XD


----------



## AriaHiro (Jan 25, 2017)

JoostinOnline said:


> Couldn't help it.


this guy has the right idea, enjoy things and dont get worked up over minor inconveniences


----------



## xdaniel (Jan 25, 2017)

AriaHiro said:


> Pretty much way easier to use an engine like unity or unreal and do the meat yourself.


That I actually agree with and have said for quite a while now: Take a proper game engine, instead of being limited by crappy and limited tools, incomplete documentation, etc., etc., then design and develop away - especially if you're going for what would more or less be a total conversion of OoT. Small-scale mods (ex. editing existing maps), sure, can easily be done even with the current toolset, but beyond that... just get Unity or something.


----------



## VictorHale (Jan 25, 2017)

knowing my lazy nature, I'm probably too lazy to get Unity, but I like what I've seen from people like originaLink, and others, and hey if you like using Unity then all the more to it, I'm just fascinated with what people can actually do with the limitations of N64s and HxD lol.


----------



## ZethN64 (Jan 25, 2017)

AriaHiro said:


> <Insert a lot of text here>


You really should read what you type, because your nonsense is getting pretty hilarious. If you think I text edit to show off 'my amazing skills' you're sadly mistaken. I had the text display these in Ura map locations to showcase its really me since there was doubt of my validity not to be snarky like you are coming off. 



AriaHiro said:


> did you actually compare files after using it or are you talking out of your ass?


There really is no reason to be like that. If there is anyone who understands .obj format and the limitations of it along with OOT's complex set up its Xdan, the person who wrote Sharp Ocarina to begin with. If it wasn't for him, there wouldn't be a working converter to begin with, so show some respect.



Aero43o9 said:


> @ZethN64
> <Insert more text here>


 It's pretty curious you joined up the Gbatemps today just to post and insult. The estranged theories you and your friend are coming up with is a bit out there. I'm not a cliche villain swooping in to manipulate the masses on top of all the incorrect information you are posting. I never deleted my files nor did I ever say that either. The files I never gave out because I wanted to reuse them again at a later date when I was ready to tackle the project again and I have. Ura itself was cancelled to lay to rest the drama and misinformation that surrounded it and was reborn as a new project and a new name. I came on here to shine light on the facts of the situation and that the OP did not have my files that they were claiming to have. I also never ran away with any donation money, that rumor seems to keep popping up again despite it being just another baseless claim. The donation money was used toward the GCN's hosting services since they hosted our website/project as well was used to help me replace the hard drive that was failing on my pc at the time. Prices for hard drives were hiked up due to the tsunami incident in Thailand and it was hard to get a replacement. I honestly don't see how that's running away with money if it was used for its intent purpose, nobody was forced to donate either. People can hate or like me, it doesn't matter to me, what matters is I'm still working on my project and it will be released when I'm ready to not because you demand stuff to be released.


----------



## AriaHiro (Jan 25, 2017)

Misunderstanding can usually lead to conflict but im glad that most people can come together, i muted zeth but if you want to get in a discord chat with me and nick talk about development. Doest have to be about zelda persay i would have no problem with that.

Also to zeth. Do your thing, a lot of people would like to see somthing released but bullying people just leads to trouble.


----------



## ZethN64 (Jan 26, 2017)

AriaHiro said:


> Misunderstanding can usually lead to conflict





AriaHiro said:


> bullying people just leads to trouble.


Maybe you should take your own advice. Truthfully, it's not bullying to dispel false information someone is stating, which includes you and what AlexS saying he had my files when he obviously doesn't.



AriaHiro said:


> i muted zeth


lol



AriaHiro said:


> Also to zeth. Do your thing, a lot of people would like to see somthing released


I already had planned on it and stated that in my previous post, but I guess thanks???


----------



## Acelib (Jan 28, 2017)

ZethN64 said:


> Maybe you should take your own advice. Truthfully, it's not bullying to dispel false information someone is stating, which includes you and what AlexS saying he had my files when he obviously doesn't.
> 
> 
> lol
> ...



Well Zeth, even though a lot of people dislike you, thanks for all of your work that you and your team has done. I'll be glad when your project gets finished! When exactly do you think that will be though?


----------



## DarthDub (Jan 28, 2017)

Holy shit! This brings back memories..Good and bad. (I'm also a user on The-GCN.) Anyways, it's good to see you back ZethN64, even if you caused a bit of drama back in the day. I really enjoyed your work and everyone else's work. I was really excited for the port to Majora's Mask game engine and then it just stopped after that. I really hope you can finish what you started.


----------



## Acelib (Jan 28, 2017)

DarthDub said:


> Holy shit! This brings back memories..Good and bad. (I'm also a user on The-GCN.) Anyways, it's good to see you back ZethN64, even if you caused a bit of drama back in the day. I really enjoyed your work and everyone else's work. I was really excited for the port to Majora's Mask game engine and then it just stopped after that. I really hope you can finish what you started.


I feel like that port may have been the downfall of the project but either way, I couldn't agree more.


----------



## ZethN64 (Jan 29, 2017)

Acelib said:


> Well Zeth, even though a lot of people dislike you, thanks for all of your work that you and your team has done. I'll be glad when your project gets finished! When exactly do you think that will be though?


I honestly don't care if people dislike me or not, Internet popularity is overrated but as for the project, I'm not going to announce any finish project dates as to not rush any development to make sure this gets done right. A lot of projects rush through spitting out maps without doing any real design and game research then later quit when they hit problems they should of researched and fixed in the beginning. I will later announce the full details of the project on The GCN and my youtube channel sometime this year.



DarthDub said:


> Holy shit! This brings back memories..Good and bad. (I'm also a user on The-GCN.) Anyways, it's good to see you back ZethN64, even if you caused a bit of drama back in the day. I really enjoyed your work and everyone else's work. I was really excited for the port to Majora's Mask game engine and then it just stopped after that. I really hope you can finish what you started.


There is actually a lot of misconception about what happened then and a lot of false things said about me, which include Shadowfire who has apologized to me about it. It's also the reason I was unbanned and reinstated back on the gcn. If I was really as bad as everyone claimed, I wouldn't of been unbanned and definitely not put back as an administrator. As for why the project fell apart, I've explained it a bit in a previous post and plan to do a podcast on the GCN with Shadowfire and a couple members from the old Ura team to explain what really went down.



Acelib said:


> I feel like that port may have been the downfall of the project but either way, I couldn't agree more.


Porting it to the MM engine was not the reason it fell, there was a lot more underlying issues and more RL issues that the team struggled with. Keep an eye on the GCN for an upcoming podcast where we will explain what happened.


----------



## Acelib (Jan 29, 2017)

ZethN64 said:


> I honestly don't care if people dislike me or not, Internet popularity is overrated but as for the project, I'm not going to announce any finish project dates as to not rush any development to make sure this gets done right. A lot of projects rush through spitting out maps without doing any real design and game research then later quit when they hit problems they should of researched and fixed in the beginning. I will later announce the full details of the project on The GCN and my youtube channel sometime this year.
> 
> There is actually a lot of misconception about what happened then and a lot of false things said about me, which include Shadowfire who has apologized to me about it. It's also the reason I was unbanned and reinstated back on the gcn. If I was really as bad as everyone claimed, I wouldn't of been unbanned and definitely not put back as an administrator. As for why the project fell apart, I've explained it a bit in a previous post and plan to do a podcast on the GCN with Shadowfire and a couple members from the old Ura team to explain what really went down.
> 
> Porting it to the MM engine was not the reason it fell, there was a lot more underlying issues and more RL issues that the team struggled with. Keep an eye on the GCN for an upcoming podcast where we will explain what happened.


Alright thanks for the info Zeth. But do you still have a team or is it all you now? Also, is there any way that anyone else can help you with your project?


----------



## DarthDub (Jan 29, 2017)

ZethN64 said:


> I honestly don't care if people dislike me or not, Internet popularity is overrated but as for the project, I'm not going to announce any finish project dates as to not rush any development to make sure this gets done right. A lot of projects rush through spitting out maps without doing any real design and game research then later quit when they hit problems they should of researched and fixed in the beginning. I will later announce the full details of the project on The GCN and my youtube channel sometime this year.
> 
> There is actually a lot of misconception about what happened then and a lot of false things said about me, which include Shadowfire who has apologized to me about it. It's also the reason I was unbanned and reinstated back on the gcn. If I was really as bad as everyone claimed, I wouldn't of been unbanned and definitely not put back as an administrator. As for why the project fell apart, I've explained it a bit in a previous post and plan to do a podcast on the GCN with Shadowfire and a couple members from the old Ura team to explain what really went down.
> 
> Porting it to the MM engine was not the reason it fell, there was a lot more underlying issues and more RL issues that the team struggled with. Keep an eye on the GCN for an upcoming podcast where we will explain what happened.


I'm glad that you got unbanned. Are you still continuing the project on The-GCN? I could try helping in any way I can. (I don't know much coding, but I can do playtesting and maybe fiddle around in a hex editor, who knows?)


----------



## davidBazuka (Jan 29, 2017)

ZethN64 said:


> I honestly don't care if people dislike me or not, Internet popularity is overrated but as for the project, I'm not going to announce any finish project dates as to not rush any development to make sure this gets done right. A lot of projects rush through spitting out maps without doing any real design and game research then later quit when they hit problems they should of researched and fixed in the beginning. I will later announce the full details of the project on The GCN and my youtube channel sometime this year.
> 
> There is actually a lot of misconception about what happened then and a lot of false things said about me, which include Shadowfire who has apologized to me about it. It's also the reason I was unbanned and reinstated back on the gcn. If I was really as bad as everyone claimed, I wouldn't of been unbanned and definitely not put back as an administrator. As for why the project fell apart, I've explained it a bit in a previous post and plan to do a podcast on the GCN with Shadowfire and a couple members from the old Ura team to explain what really went down.
> 
> Porting it to the MM engine was not the reason it fell, there was a lot more underlying issues and more RL issues that the team struggled with. Keep an eye on the GCN for an upcoming podcast where we will explain what happened.



Well, I'm not gonna try to argue/bully/be rude to you, so I think it is good to have you back in the modding community, although I had not known about what had gone down until after it all when down. Anyway, I wish you good luck on your project!


----------



## fihn14 (Jan 29, 2017)

DarthDub said:


> I'm glad that you got unbanned. Are you still continuing the project on The-GCN? I could try helping in any way I can. (I don't know much coding, but I can do playtesting and maybe fiddle around in a hex editor, who knows?)


If you dont know much about programming then sorry bud but when it comes to oot modding you are a bit out of luck


----------



## ZethN64 (Jan 30, 2017)

Acelib said:


> Alright thanks for the info Zeth. But do you still have a team or is it all you now? Also, is there any way that anyone else can help you with your project?





DarthDub said:


> I'm glad that you got unbanned. Are you still continuing the project on The-GCN? I could try helping in any way I can. (I don't know much coding, but I can do playtesting and maybe fiddle around in a hex editor, who knows?)


I appreciate the offers for help but I have it covered honestly. I got a small team who I am working with and we won't be expanding it from there to keep things working smoothly and less complications. It was one of the things I learned from Ura's mistakes was not to make the team so big.



davidBazuka said:


> Well, I'm not gonna try to argue/bully/be rude to you, so I think it is good to have you back in the modding community, although I had not known about what had gone down until after it all when down. Anyway, I wish you good luck on your project!


Thank you David and to everyone who is also being respectful in their posts! It's honestly nice to hear that for a change as a lot of the drama revolving Ura happened years ago and it's really not healthy for people to keep holding a grudge over it for so long. I honestly have moved forward from Ura's failures and would love people to do that as well. Especially since a lot of the anger stemmed from not being able to play the project in the first place, which I can honestly understand. That position is going to change as they will get to play something far better than what Ura would of been. Perhaps I'm a bit of a optimist on this but due to Ura ending, it pushed me to learn how to properly 3D model in 3dsmax and leave sketch up behind. This has literally caused a drastic increase in the quality of models I've been able to make compared to the days I made models in Ura. Even the problems I faced in sketch up with the lack of control in building and UV mapping is no longer there.

This ended up being a bit longer then I wanted to type out but I guess it explains a bit better my position on things and look forward to sharing this project with everyone in the later future. Anyways, I'll stop hijacking the thread here and if you guys want to chat with me, hit me up on The GCN and throw me a PM. Have a great day!


----------



## MADCAP_MORGAN (Feb 8, 2017)

Is this still happening?


----------



## fihn14 (Feb 13, 2017)

MADCAP_MORGAN said:


> Is this still happening?


Doubt it


----------



## MarcusArthuriel (Jul 27, 2017)

fihn14 said:


> Doubt it


Oh well, It was a nice dream I guess ._.


----------



## Bl4ckeagle (Oct 11, 2017)

And still dreaming, hoping somewhen i can play this expension.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Oct 11, 2017)

Bl4ckeagle said:


> And still dreaming, hoping somewhen i can play this expension.


Probably never.  Don't necropost.


----------



## Alex S (Jan 27, 2018)

Okay guys ive decided to startup work on this again ^-^ 

EDIT: If you want to help DM Me.


----------



## Alex S (Feb 12, 2018)

First Area Import in Over a Year and a Half ^u^ more to come this week guys (expect demos!!!)


----------



## LuigiBlood (Feb 12, 2018)

I did better than this using a 64DD disk.

Custom Test Map:


----------



## Alex S (Feb 12, 2018)

LuigiBlood said:


> I did better than this using a 64DD disk.
> 
> Custom Test Map:




Your import looks really nice but i dont quite get what the video was supposed to be.


----------



## SAIYAN48 (Feb 12, 2018)

He made his own DD disk.


----------



## LuigiBlood (Feb 12, 2018)

Alex S said:


> Your import looks really nice but i dont quite get what the video was supposed to be.


There are no cheat codes. This is the original Zelda 1.0 ROM (and it could even work on 1.1 and 1.2 without any changes) running with a custom Zelda disk. I loaded the Master Quest Deku Tree map for a proof of concept.
But custom maps are also working just fine. I've been working on this for a little while.

EDIT: Also, in this state, if we ever find a Ura Zelda blue disk, it would only be Master Quest. There are lots of things going that way in the game's code.


----------



## Alex S (Feb 12, 2018)

project uraz 2016 beta lake hylia progress


----------



## Alex S (Feb 12, 2018)

Textures will be Added Later Today, And I will place the restored unused npc in this area as well and release the first demo


----------



## Alex S (Feb 13, 2018)

In a Few Hours i will import this over Lake Hylia and the beta npc will be there :0 (1st Demo Probably Tonight!)


----------



## AriaHiro (Feb 13, 2018)

after numerous cyber attacks i feel as tho i should make a statement, and before people start tearing my head off my intention isnt and never was to bully anyone, ive already apologized to zeth on his site as ive talked to people on his old team and have determined a lot of rumors circulating around the time were most likely people upset about cancelation (which i wasnt too involved with being i was mostly a lurker trying to learn to mod myself). as for being toxic that implies making posts which i rarely do. as for this project what i meant by "i see many things wrong with this" is because projects like this tend to have what modders call the "ura curse" . language doesnt transate to text is written all over this discorse.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

if its any consolidation i would gladly teach people blender as its not as complicated as it was 5 years ago or so


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 13, 2018)

the very 1st day it's finished and released it will be DMCA'd


----------



## AriaHiro (Feb 13, 2018)

Bladexdsl said:


> the very 1st day it's finished and released it will be DMCA'd


thats what user created backups are for i personally use the rule of threes


----------



## TarkinMX (Feb 13, 2018)

So.... I remember reading Alex S's announcement for this project on this thread back in 2016, thought it sounded interesting but didn't pay much attention to it at the time. Now that I see it again I'm trying to get caught up by skimming through the pages and it looks like ZethN64 joined Alex's team? If that's the case then, AWESOME! Anyway, is there any more information on this project posted somewhere else that I'm missing because I see the thread went silent for a while. I'd like to learn more about the project if I can.


----------



## AriaHiro (Feb 13, 2018)

he has his own discord in his signature


----------



## NANASHI89 (Feb 13, 2018)

When this is demo is complete,  I will see about making a request to make it an inject on the Wii U.

Sent from my SM-T280 using Tapatalk


----------



## AriaHiro (Feb 13, 2018)

NANASHI89 said:


> When this is demo is complete,  I will see about making a request to make it an inject on the Wii U.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T280 using Tapatalk


http://forums.zelda64.net/topic/11648598/1/#new?x=100 its easier and safer to use loadiine


----------



## Alex S (Feb 13, 2018)

atm the water is basically giving me the middle finger, if i add it, project64 crashes. but the good news is that the whole map is working. heres a screenshot of the first import before i scaled the model properly  






seriously he is almost as big as the house XD 
in the current version of the model this isnt the case, but the water crash happens in all of them. if anyone can help thatd be much appreciated!


----------



## Alex S (Feb 13, 2018)

while banging my head against the table becuase of the evil water actor, i started injecting the title and textures for the demo, and if i can in this build, i will also inject music 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------




also im not sure how but at some point .... my language changed to german in pj64 XD but heres another screenshot and the scaled model


----------



## Alex S (Feb 14, 2018)

Atm i cant seem to get the area exit to work but its imported overtop of lake hylia atm. If i cant get it to work i will just release the demo anywayz. To walk around in the enviroment you have to press up on the dpad to disable the cutscene.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

So would it bother anyone if you can only warp out atm?


----------



## Alex S (Feb 14, 2018)

Atm this is what the more accurate model looks like perspective wise (and as for the hylian shield i did inject the ura texture for it as well, the game just doesnt want to show it which i will probably have to fix later.)


----------



## Alex S (Feb 14, 2018)

Well since people wanted to stay updated on the project as fast as possible, i just made the development server that was on discord public. The Server Permalink is :

https://discord.gg/jfekpFt


----------



## TarkinMX (Feb 14, 2018)

Alex S said:


> Well since people wanted to stay updated on the project as fast as possible, i just made the development server that was on discord public. The Server Permalink is :
> 
> https://discord.gg/jfekpFt



Thank you for this.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Feb 14, 2018)

so.....hypothetically speaking...whats going to happen if Nintendo C+D's you? and puts in an extra gag ball of fuck you fines if anything is ever released? (AKA: Chrono Trigger Crimson Echoes?)

EDIT: to add to this DO NOT ANNOUNCE A COMPLETION DATE.  They will fuck you the day of or before it's released...they'll sit. and watch. and wait FOR years before they do this. (Chrono Trigger CE again....)

You also risk this by releasing a playable beta to the public...but that's necessary need.  If you announce a release date they *WILL *FUCK YOU. If your project happens to be "leaked" or "released" after the notice is received, you could be legally liable including fees and or being sued for "damages".

Do what BomberGames did with Streets of Rage Remake for Sega's C&D and release the full product BEFORE anything happens by surprise...that way the C&D is basically useless as it's already been released.  Sure... YOU will not be able to host the download files...but 99+ other file hosting sites including P2P will...


----------



## Kourin (Feb 14, 2018)

Are you actually planning on finishing this or is it going to be like quite literally every other Ocarina hack asides Zelda's Birthday?
Don't mean to be an asshole but people tend to make a few custom maps, then realize if they want it to look half-decent they need to make a ton of ASM code, then program some cutscenes which is hard, make custom animations and just give in.


----------



## Alex S (Feb 14, 2018)

Kourin said:


> Are you actually planning on finishing this or is it going to be like quite literally every other Ocarina hack asides Zelda's Birthday?
> Don't mean to be an asshole but people tend to make a few custom maps, then realize if they want it to look half-decent they need to make a ton of ASM code, then program some cutscenes which is hard, make custom animations and just give in.



I will be working with others for those things, atm im consulting with Ty Anderson on anything of that nature as he had done it quite well and if anyone else would like to share their skills it would be most welcome ^-^ , and unlike other projects, each time a portion is finished the files used will be made public so what happened to past projects wont happen here. 

EDIT: Also im very aware of any of the legal issues but those only happen from distributing copyrighted files and content in the shared works, and since we wont be doing that whatsoever and only releasing our own work as a patch to apply to the original rom with only the assets used in the project, no DMCA is possible since we own the files used for the romhack and not nintendo in this case. On top of that no money is being made from the project and the project is fair use.


----------



## Alex S (Feb 14, 2018)

Here is the First Demo Release Everyone ^u^ (just patch your rom with ppfomatic and use the save file to skip the intro cutscene )


----------



## scionae (Feb 14, 2018)

Good luck with the project and congrats for the first Demo release!


----------



## NANASHI89 (Feb 14, 2018)

Alex S said:


> Here is the First Demo Release Everyone ^u^ (just patch your rom with ppfomatic and use the save file to skip the intro cutscene )


Which ROM is used for patching?

Sent from my SM-T280 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex S (Feb 14, 2018)

NANASHI89 said:


> Which ROM is used for patching?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T280 using Tapatalk



Ocarina of Time Debug. As far as i know any other oot rom cant have map imports besides debug without really bad glitches.

EDIT: Also in the next build ill try to get the npc working but if i cant, then i will just move on to the next area and worry about those details later. On an unrelated note, hex editing the button display to make it disappear make the rom crash with a fatal error for some reason.


----------



## Alex S (Feb 14, 2018)

Okay... so i may have made a mistake in the Previous Release and it would only work on special OoT Debug Builds. this one will work on all of them  Also there is rom patcher for android that does ppf for those interested. Enjoy and sorry for inconveince ;-; (also if you want adult link then start a new file)


----------



## SuperDan (Feb 14, 2018)

Never herd of this one whats the difference between this and the original Zelda OTT


----------



## Alex S (Feb 14, 2018)

SuperDan said:


> Never herd of this one whats the difference between this and the original Zelda OTT



It was going to be a completely different game with an entirely different story and areas. Im recreating it as a rom from the beta screenshots.


----------



## Psi-hate (Feb 14, 2018)

(This map would be quality enough, if you want a threshold you want to meet)
Not to rain on anyone's parade, but I think some experience in 3d map design and a good grasp of a 3d modeling utility would be better than what's being presented. @Alex S I personally think you should practice before you try to take a project as "big" as this.


----------



## Alex S (Feb 14, 2018)

Psi-hate said:


> View attachment 114243
> (This map would be quality enough, if you want a threshold you want to meet)
> Not to rain on anyone's parade, but I think some experience in 3d map design and a good grasp of a 3d modeling utility would be better than what's being presented. @Alex S I personally think you should practice before you try to take a project as "big" as this.



And that map isnt what i am going for in the project. Its supposed to be a recreation of what is in the screenshots. The models arent meant to be ridiculously high poly or have lots of special effects. It seems everyone wants it to be better than the goal of the project and dont understand the meaning of "recreation"


----------



## SuperDan (Feb 14, 2018)

Alex S said:


> It was going to be a completely different game with an entirely different story and areas. Im recreating it as a rom from the beta screenshots.


keep me posted please sound fun !


----------



## Psi-hate (Feb 14, 2018)

I know that the thing I posted wasn't the ideal thing. I just think that you should study a bit more.

https://hylianmodding.com/ is a forum I made specifically for Zelda hacking. If you need any tips, I'll make a tutorial for you.


----------



## Alex S (Feb 14, 2018)

SuperDan said:


> keep me posted please sound fun !



There is a discord server where i post updates exactly when they happen on the main post. But for those sticking to temp, ill see if i can get the beta actor to load properly, and if not i will start work on the castle town shown in the beta :3



Psi-hate said:


> I know that the thing I posted wasn't the ideal thing. I just think that you should study a bit more.
> 
> https://hylianmodding.com/ is a forum I made specifically for Zelda hacking. If you need any tips, I'll make a tutorial for you.



Sharp ocarina tutorials are most useful to me atm. So if you make any please do share. Atm there only exists 4 made by martin


----------



## TarkinMX (Feb 15, 2018)

I sincerely hope the final product will be playable on actual hardware when (not if) it's done.


----------



## Alex S (Feb 15, 2018)

TarkinMX said:


> I sincerely hope the final product will be playable on actual hardware when (not if) it's done.



Well if other hacks are playable on everdrive then this should be possible in theory. But by the time it reaches final product it may use a lot of asm and/or go beyond real hardware limits like a lot of sm64 hacks do.


----------



## Alex S (Feb 16, 2018)

Okay Guys,Ive Improved the Map quite a bit and i also made some progress on the water somewhat. 









Sadly The water isnt quite transparent in the way i wanted but its getting there.




Let me know your thoughts everyone ^-^


----------



## ZethN64 (Mar 8, 2018)

Alex S said:


> First Area Import in Over a Year and a Half ^u^ more to come this week guys (expect demos!!!)


LMAO! What are you trying to show off here? You didn't make this map, Secant did and those are the textures I sent him. This was nothing more than a test map, it was never going to be in the project in the first place. Again why I said trying to repeat what my project did is not going make sense because you have no idea how things were going to be planned.



Alex S said:


> project uraz 2016 beta lake hylia progress


Seriously, you have zero idea of what you are even doing here. That's not an Ura screenshot, that's Zelda Ocarina of Time's alpha stage development back when the entire game was being developed first on the Disk Drive. Master Quest is Ura Zelda, there is no denying it anymore thanks to Luigiblood and Zoinkitty for looking over the asm that connects to the disk system in the first place.  So again why are you doing this project? Your sense of direction is all over the place, you can't even load in actors properly, all the textures you added are blurry because you just cropped them from bad res screenshots. This is not even including that what your porting doesn't even make sense! You made Lake Hylia based off the picture, then port it over Kokiri forest! I really think you need to heed the advice of Psi-hate and stop what you're doing and take some time to learn how to 3D model and learn how to mod before tackling any project. The door on your house isn't even straight and has overlapping polygons, the textures are -really- bad and there is tons of misaligned textures, terrible repeating tiled textures because the ones you are using isn't seamless to begin with. The water box isn't even lined up properly with the mesh water you put down because you couldn't load up the Lake's water actor to begin with. If you're going to go the route of just remaking beta maps, then you just need to change the project from its misleading title to beta recreation project or something around those lines because that fits more accurately than Uraz. I know what I'm saying can sound harsh but you won't learn if someone sugar coats and lies to you plus you said "Let me know your thoughts everyone ^-^" So there you go!


----------



## vexiant-shmo (Mar 8, 2018)

Maaaaan, so be it. You're fighting a loosing battle when it comes to credibility and people stealing content, dreaming big with modding some game they played in their childhood, etc. I just wouldn't care and just blow in the wind. Zoldo hacking shouldn't still be a big deal when most oldbies are mid twenties or older


----------



## 8BitWonder (Mar 8, 2018)

vexiant-shmo said:


> Maaaaan, so be it. You're fighting a loosing battle when it comes to credibility and people stealing content, dreaming big with modding some game they played in their childhood, etc. I just wouldn't care and just blow in the wind. Zoldo hacking shouldn't still be a big deal when most oldbies are mid twenties or older


If Zelda and Mario romhacking wasn't still a big deal we wouldn't get fun things like Mario64 Last Impact or Waluigi as a playable character in Zelda. Dedication of fans in the modding community keep these games fresh and interesting.


----------



## vexiant-shmo (Mar 8, 2018)

I dunno, man. I've been around since 2008. May have started as a shitbag, but ran a pretty active, productive community with Flotonic and co and just know how 'monkeys' can be. Those like spinout182 worked things well without having a serious fan base


----------



## Alex S (Mar 8, 2018)

vexiant-shmo said:


> Maaaaan, so be it. You're fighting a loosing battle when it comes to credibility and people stealing content, dreaming big with modding some game they played in their childhood, etc. I just wouldn't care and just blow in the wind. Zoldo hacking shouldn't still be a big deal when most oldbies are mid twenties or older



Thats the nicest thing i've heard in this thread but... what is Zoldo? I googled it and couldn't find anything 



ZethN64 said:


> LMAO! What are you trying to show off here? You didn't make this map, Secant did and those are the textures I sent him. This was nothing more than a test map, it was never going to be in the project in the first place. Again why I said trying to repeat what my project did is not going make sense because you have no idea how things were going to be planned.
> 
> 
> Seriously, you have zero idea of what you are even doing here. That's not an Ura screenshot, that's Zelda Ocarina of Time's alpha stage development back when the entire game was being developed first on the Disk Drive. Master Quest is Ura Zelda, there is no denying it anymore thanks to Luigiblood and Zoinkitty for looking over the asm that connects to the disk system in the first place.  So again why are you doing this project? Your sense of direction is all over the place, you can't even load in actors properly, all the textures you added are blurry because you just cropped them from bad res screenshots. This is not even including that what your porting doesn't even make sense! You made Lake Hylia based off the picture, then port it over Kokiri forest! I really think you need to heed the advice of Psi-hate and stop what you're doing and take some time to learn how to 3D model and learn how to mod before tackling any project. The door on your house isn't even straight and has overlapping polygons, the textures are -really- bad and there is tons of misaligned textures, terrible repeating tiled textures because the ones you are using isn't seamless to begin with. The water box isn't even lined up properly with the mesh water you put down because you couldn't load up the Lake's water actor to begin with. If you're going to go the route of just remaking beta maps, then you just need to change the project from its misleading title to beta recreation project or something around those lines because that fits more accurately than Uraz. I know what I'm saying can sound harsh but you won't learn if someone sugar coats and lies to you plus you said "Let me know your thoughts everyone ^-^" So there you go!



Well i could make fun of old versions of your maps too, but you dont see me doing that. That screenshot is from a much older version of the map. (Literally the pictures directly above your post show a slightly newer version even. You are almost as bad as the people that pull old volonus versions to make people think the game is still bugged.) And since this project aims to recreate all the beta maps we never got to play as one game, it is my own version of Ura Zelda. So i can make it anything i like you know


----------



## ZethN64 (Mar 8, 2018)

Alex S said:


> Well i could make fun of old versions of your maps too, but you dont see me doing that. That screenshot is from a much older version of the map. (Literally the pictures directly above your post show a slightly newer version even. You are almost as bad as the people that pull old volonus versions to make people think the game is still bugged.) And since this project aims to recreate all the beta maps we never got to play as one game, it is my own version of Ura Zelda. So i can make it anything i like you know


I'm not making fun of you, I'm stating the truth. You can't ask for people to tell you their thoughts and then mock them when they say something you don't like. Everything I mentioned was from your latest demo which hasn't changed that much from the pictures you shown, the same issues are still there. As in regards to my old maps, you wouldn't be saying anything I haven't already said to myself regarding them. My old Ura project maps had tons of problems which I have corrected since I don't use sketch up anymore and have rebuilt most of them in 3dsmax. While not everyone has access to such a professional program, there are good free alternatives such as Blender which will give you far better control of your models then sketch up ever would. But since you are going with "it is my own version of Ura Zelda" then you need to make sure that's clear on your front page so people don't get confused on what you're trying to do here. Again, I ask that you please just use your own models for stuff.


----------



## Astragon (Jul 7, 2018)

Guys, I know you two once worked together on this, but just keep the arguing to PMs plz. 

It is a very ambitious project, nobody questions that. But constantly nitpicking each other about what the other is doing is just petty. 

I’d love to see a playable version with a complete Dark World like the concept art sketches had that’s playable on emulator. But due to the project breakup several years ago it may take years to get something serious done.


----------



## Kourin (Jul 8, 2018)

Astragon said:


> Guys, I know you two once worked together on this, but just keep the arguing to PMs plz.
> 
> It is a very ambitious project, nobody questions that. But constantly nitpicking each other about what the other is doing is just petty.
> 
> I’d love to see a playable version with a complete Dark World like the concept art sketches had that’s playable on emulator. But due to the project breakup several years ago it may take years to get something serious done.



Wut? That argument was months ago and the project is dead.


----------



## Ronanklan (Dec 19, 2018)

Sliter said:


> I don't liked much the texture but the project looks a nice hack xD
> I'm just confused about one thing ... Why to call it Ura when making a hack based with beta elements/cancelled stuff? Isn't "ura zelda" Just the "master quest" ? I mean .. Ura means "reverse side" or " mirrored" in japanese xD  also is how is called " master quest" in Jp :v
> This wa splanne dto be an "Dlc" for oot on n64 time but cancelled and become the GC bonus "master quest" we know, right?
> 
> ...



I was under the exact same impression... That the Master Quest was in Fact Ura Zelda...


----------



## Setanta101 (Apr 16, 2020)

Is this project still alive? It would be a shame for it to disappear like all the rest...


----------



## StarioX (Jul 16, 2020)

Setanta101 said:


> Is this project still alive? It would be a shame for it to disappear like all the rest...


It's probably dead AF at this point.


----------



## Slinkawink (Aug 6, 2020)

Any chance that anyone will continue working on this again? It was looking so cool! Everyone who worked on it is so talented


----------



## shwcvda (Dec 9, 2021)

Slinkawink said:


> Any chance that anyone will continue working on this again? It was looking so cool! Everyone who worked on it is so talented


Probably not... It definitely has its own flare and style to it that may have inspired me, so now i think im gonna start doing my own project separate from the zelda franchise so that it doesn't get struck to hell. I aint promising anything, but ive always wanted to be a gamedev and grew up with ocarina of time, and some of this stuff makes me want to make a game and ask the former members if they would be interested. I definitely value it as a piece of history just as i see all of the lost homebrew and abandoned chrono trigger resurrection project.


----------



## Cosmosis93 (Jan 12, 2022)

Hey any news on this? Seems this is a project picked up from the abandoned one


----------



## SuperDan (Jan 12, 2022)

same here whats the story !!


----------



## DarthDub (Jan 14, 2022)

It's dead jim.


----------

